# HOTs, Oil Rinse, Sealing April 1st - June 30th 2012 PARTII



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

Ladies, I am so PROUD of you ALL for sticking through the Oil Challenge, Posting regularly and sharing your Oils, Tips and Results.

If you are being mentioned, that's because you participated in Part I The First Part of 2012.

So....Are you ready for Part II?

Please list your Oils and how you'll be using them. Tis All. 

We will Start PART III July 1st.

@chebaby
@An_gell
@Ronnieaj
@Ms_CoCo37
@Ijanei
@divachyk
@youwillrise
@Nix08
@curlyhersheygirl
@bajandoc86
@Krystle~Hime
@winona
@choctaw
@allmundjoi
@tiffers
@chelseatiara
@Ann0804
@Coffee
@MyAngelEyez~C~U
@Shay72
@Golden75
@LaidBak
@NappyNelle
@Lita
@IslandDiva08
@ladysaraii
@Meritamen
@beautyaddict1913
@KhandiB
@lbellin
@drmuffin
@FoxyMoxie
@againstallodds
@faithVA
@felic1
@MarriageMaterial
@lamaria211
@Ltown
@SpicyPisces
@KumakoXsd
@Imoan
@Minty
@MaraWithLove
@Aggie
@Brownie518
@MissCrawford
@sheanu
@chesleeb
@SimJam
@thecurlycamshow
@sonychari
@nemi95
@SmilingElephant
@Ogoma
@billyne
@cherry.a
@NowIAmNappy
@Ms. Tiki
@Dominga11
@Nubenap22
@YoursTrulyRE
@Americka
@lovestarr
@toinette

Thank You Ladies...I'll be back to post my List.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

My Oils for this Leg of the Challenge more than likely will be:

Hair Trigger Growth Elixir
Hairveda Cocosta
Hairveda Avosoya
Darcy Botancials Spritz's i.e. Watermelon, Cherry, Peach, Plum and Darcy's Pumpkin Elixir
Shea Moisture Restorative Elixir Spritz
Pure Argan
Pure Jojoba
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil
Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend
Christine Gant Neem Oil

Will use the Growth Oils as indicated and the others for Sealing and with my Creamy Leave-Ins


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 29, 2012)

Heeeeyyyy!!!    I am an Oily Girl for life! 
I have used up quite a bit of my stash in the last year.  Now I am down to grapeseed oil, sunflower oil, Global Goddess Hair oil, wheat germ, and coconut oil.
Then there are my growth oil blends: Hair Trigger, Tiivia, Sulu Max Grow and Claudie's Elixir.

I use my oils to do overnight oil prepoos, regular prepoos, daily sealing, scalp massages, added to my DC's, and added to my liquid leave-in.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, thanks for new thread! 

i have alot and will probably forget some.
I oil to seal in moisture or use on scalp with sulfur.

I make coffee oils with evoo, broccoli, garlic, onion oils, with essential oils
Oil for sealing:
HV Vatika
HV cocasta
JBCO 
Amla
Neem
Coconut, almond, grapeseed, sesame, jojoba
Butters: 
Hairitages collections
Enso olive honey
Saravun broccoli
Milks:
Hairtages butters
Claudies coffee butter


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2012)

I realized today that I have an oil addiction. It wouldn't be so bad but my hair really doesn't like oil  But anyway, I'm around for the 2nd round. I'm not allowed to buy any more oils though.

I'm going to stick with my castor oil and castor oil blends. I have
1. coffee castor oil blend (homemade)
2. castor oil blend (homemade)
3. jamaican black castor oil
4. haitian black castor oil
5. olive oil
6. coconut oil

My castor oils I will be using for my edges and my crown to heal and thicken them up. I will use my HBCO for my edges and crown during the week.

And I will do my version of a HOT once a week with my coffee castor oil on my entire scalp until I use it up.

My olive oil and coconut are on hold until I can figure out how to use them.

Think I will convert the flax seed oil and wheat germ oil for after shower. Too much for my hair. 

Oh and I have a shea butter blend adn 2 jars of unpetroleum jelly for sealing.

This time around I will try to figure out this oil thing.  and how to use it for my hair.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair - lemme think on this....

Right now I know I'll use:
Trigga!
SD Nourish
JBCO
KBB heavenly Jojoba


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

I knew I'd forget something.

I also have:

Olive
Coconut
Grapeseed
Broccoli Seed Creme
Castor Creme
Vatika Frosting
Almond Glaze


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 29, 2012)

^^Oh we counting stuff in jars too?  Well in that case I also have Vatika frosting, Seyani hair butter (mostly hardened oils and shea butter), and I just ordered some almond butter.

ETA:  Oh lordy...I forgot about the Hollywood Beauty castor oil that I have in the jar.  And then there is that carrot oil/cream stuff that I have. My list is getting longer and longer! 
ETA again!  Emu oil, and emu oil cream, Wild Growth Oil, Palmers coconut oil in the jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

@LaidBak

I don't see why we couldn't. 

I shoulda' listed some of them Oil Based Pomades too.

Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade
Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer
She Scent It Marula Butter


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a list of some stuff I'll be gettin down with:

JBCO
Nourish Oil
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Hair Trigger
Claudie's Vere Oil
Claudie's Montego Bay oil
It's Perfectly Natural oil
Mix (JBCO, Hemp seed, Amla, Brahmi, Rice Bran)
CoCasta oil
Marie Dean Argan Oil Blend


----------



## toinette (Mar 29, 2012)

Still oiling my scalp with castor oil and mtg. and since I'm rocking cornrows under a wig, sealing the length of my braids with coconut oil every night


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 29, 2012)

My oils are
Extra Virgin Organic Olive Oil
JBCO
Extra Virgin Organic Coconut Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Vatika Oil
Wild Growth Oil
Shea Moisture Elixir
Vitamin E Oil
Wheat Germ Oil
Avocado Oil
JoJoba Oil
Essential Lemon Oil
Essential Rosemary Oil
I will be using my oils to baggy, massage my scalp, seal and mixing with my dc's


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2012)

i am heavy into castor oil right now.i want to thicken my hair so i hope it helps.
so right now the only oil im using is jbco and HV cocasta oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm using my oil blend which I'll make more of when it's done with includes:
Wheat germ
Avocado
Olive
Sunflower
Hemp
Flax
Vitamin E
Lemongrass

If the mood strikes me I have: lavender, rosemary, tea tree, coconut and eucalyptus on hand

Thanks @IDareT'sHair for starting and including me in the previous sessions of this challenge...my hair thanks you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

@Nix08

Thanks for being part of this Challenge. It has really helped me as well.



I appreciate ALL You Ladies in this Challenge


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 29, 2012)

My oils are:

Olive oil,
Rice bran oil
Castor oil,
Jojoba oil,
A mixture of Shea, avocado,mango, tucuma, and aloe butters whipped together 

Eta, forgot my beloved hemp oil


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 29, 2012)

My oils are: 

Vatika Frosting
Grapeseed
Hemp
Safflower
Jojoba
Sweet Almond
Castor
Coconut
Tea tree
Lavender
Eucalpytus

Using them for HOTs, sealing, scalp massages, and mixed into my sulfur mix.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bout to seal with SD Nourish


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 29, 2012)

I will use an oil mixture of castor, olive, hemp, avocado, argon, almond, jojoba, apricot, grapeseed, macadamia, and sesame. Also, I will use coconut oil for pre poos. Lastly, I will use an infused oil with about 18 herbs in it whenever I can tolerate the aweful smell.


----------



## Americka (Mar 29, 2012)

Safflower oil - seal, HOTs
Sunflower oil - seal, HOTs
Castor oil - thicken edges


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

And how could I forget 'Gleau' - I seal with it after every single wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *And how could I forget 'Gleau' - I seal with it after every single wash*


 
Nix08

Thanks to you and Shay72  I have this on my List.

I can't put down that durn Hair Trigger tho'.

But Gleau is on my radar.  Maybe this Fall.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair the feeling is mutual...I keep seeing you post that you've used this "Trigger" and I'm intrigued


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm back in this!

Sunflower and evoo oil for sealing
Castor oil for scalp massages for thickness
MN/Sulfur Elixir used on my scalp for stimulating hair growth


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok so I did a little scalp massage with grapeseed oil tonight.  Trying to keep the new growth soft.   Sealed my ends with mango butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay, new thread!

I'll be using:

Castor Oil
Coconut Oil
Hemp Seed Oil &
Sulfur Oil


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 29, 2012)

I will be using Vatika Oil, Coconut Oil, Hot Six Oil, Olive Oil and some other oil , thanks for inviting me! IDareT'sHair


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 29, 2012)

Dupe Post! Sorry!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 29, 2012)

Wells...

Castor oil- scalp oiling everyday, ends/length sealing on humid/rainy days..
Almond oil- sealing when a light oil is needed..
Jojoba oil- end sealing for a special treat  havent mixed any DC's or oil rinsed lately might try that....
Hot Six Oil- sealing, oil rinses, HOTS

Using up any left over oils lying around but I havent bought any new ones other than the jojoba oil and repurchased the almond and hot six oil (just finished my 16 oz bottle of almond oil a few days ago  )


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm ready! Will be using coconut oil, rice bran oil, sweet almond oil, castor oil, and maybe try out walnut oil. About to do a pre-treatment with coconut oil right now.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 29, 2012)

I just got two new oils today. 

- Meadowfoam seed oil, black cumin seed oil, grape seed oil, and rice bran oil mix for sealing, pre-poo, and to layer over DC.


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in..Will list later..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 30, 2012)

Applied sulfur to my scalp and a coconut oil/conditioner mix to my hair as a pre-treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 30, 2012)

My oils will be:
Sunflower oil
Hempseed oil
Shea Moisture's Restorative Elixir
SSI's Carrot &Pumpkin Seed Elixir
Vatika Frosting
Amla oil
Shikakai oil
Coffee oil

Will do HOTS 3x week, oil rinses 3x week, and seal daily.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm on my Nook and I can't figure out how to edit! It says I did but I didn't.Anyways, wanted to say I will be oil rising inly 2x per week.Also wanted to add grapeseed oil to my list.


----------



## SimJam (Mar 30, 2012)

Hay Miss T thanks for the mention. I'll be continuing with ceramide oils along with castor oil

This year Im focusing on growth boosters so Im also gonna be infusing oils with herbs too


----------



## choctaw (Mar 30, 2012)

ayurvedic oil infusions: single herbs or combinations of amla, aritha, brahmi, fenugreek, henna, kachi kapoor, maka, neem and shikakai

Almond
Castor
Crisco
EVCO
EVOO
Mustard
Neem
Red palm
Shea butter
Sesame
Soybean
Tea tree


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 30, 2012)

Using 7 oil to seal currently in the ceramide challenge.

Going to oil rinse with:

Castor oil
Olive oil
Coconut oil

May incorporate some other oils during the challenge.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in -- 
Hemp / Wheat Germ
CoCasta Shikakai
SDH Nourish
Jbco
Boundless Tresses
Tiiva Growth Oil
Claudie's Scalp Elixir
Argan
Saravun hair/scalp

Oils that I've realigned to other needs
Evoo - nails
Evco - face / body
Jojoba - face
Grapeseed - body


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm definitely in again! 

Will be using:
Claudie's Scalp Elixir
Some ayurvedic oils (it's time for my repurchase, will update)
Hair trigger  *cough IDareT'sHair *  

I will be using these mostly for scalping and an oil rinse here and there. Sealing will mostly be with my pomade, but I will be frequently using oil on my ends also.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm IN!!!

I'll be sealing/doing HOTs with a variety of oils and butters:

- Castor
- Hemp
- Sesame
- Sapote
- Pura Brazil Loc Oil
- TLC Naturals Shea Boabob
- Silk Dreams Nourish
- Pura Cupuacu Butter
- Qhemet AHTB
- Silk Dreams Aaliyah's Blessing

... and more that I can't remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Yes....You needed that Trigger.

So, did you get it 'scented' or just the original?  

Everybody seems to be getting it "Scented" I just don't want to pay the extra, but those scents do sounds temptin'.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Lol can't wait to see what all the hype is about! 
 I just bought the unscented. I have enough scents floatin' around here.  But you're right, it's a nice selection of scents!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2012)

MaraWithLove

I'm glad you got it!  *Wink*


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 30, 2012)

My oils include:

Wheat Germ
Hempseed
Sunflower
Grapeseed
Safflower
Macadamia
Avocado
Red Palm Oil
Evoo
Evco
Almond oil
homemade amla, shikakai, and neem oil

I use them to prepoo, HOT, scalp massage, moisture mix and seal

ETA: Vatika Oil, Happy Hempy, Sprout, & Sesame Oil


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 30, 2012)

Coconut oil
Hemp oil
Hairveda Avosoya
JBCO
Passion seed oil

I will bookmark this thread to not forget to check in etc LOL.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm just learning so I'm starting with Jbco and wild growth oil. Will mix a little of both with DC, seal ends with Jbco, and do scalp massages.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm down...as always.  I kinda wanna try some new oils, but I think ill be good and just stick to what works.  Lol


----------



## felic1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well ladies!! I am using......
The Trigga- daily
JBCO regular and extra dark- seal
shea moisture elixir 
olive oil- hots
sallflower oil-seal
rice bran oil-seal
walnut oil-seal
grapeseed- seal
hemp- seal and hots
wheat germ- hots
nu Surge spray- I spritz and massage some of this daily
avocado, apricot, peach- hots
I am probably forgetting something. I have so much oil and hair equipment. I just bought a deep drawer, 3 drawer chest to house all my new stuff.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, what is this Hair Trigger of which you speak???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *what is this Hair Trigger of which you speak???*


 

@MyAngelEyez~C~U

AngelEyez:

This. From what I hear, it was created by a member of _Hairlista_, with various versions out there. Including folks making their own.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...hKjJDQ&usg=AFQjCNGPq-OBQEdH04v_uaCJdOBn_N7yJA


----------



## Minty (Mar 31, 2012)

focused on:
scalp massage - 
coconut
castor
pumpkin
trigga!

for hair/sealing-
Meadowfoam
Pequi
rice bran

HOT-
Mustard


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 31, 2012)

I will be using:
Claudie's Elixir
Hair Trigger
JBCO
HydraTherma Naturals Growth oil
Grapeseed Oil

That's all I will probably be able to use in the next few months!


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair  You invited me to join your challenge a while ago and I am finally ready now.  So if you don't mind, here I am, lol.  I'm going to be in protective styles for the most part and just oiling my scalp.  But when I am loose, I will be oiling my scalp, doing HOTs and sealing with oil.

*Oils:*
Coconut
Castor
JBCO
Apricot Oil (need to order more because I love it)
Neem Oil


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 31, 2012)

Sealed my wash n go with my butter mix this morning.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ojon Restorative treatment
Coconut Oil
Olive oil.....Using all three for prepoo and deep conditioning treatments


----------



## sheanu (Mar 31, 2012)

Now just using my bhringraj & brahmi oil mixture 3X a week and coconut oil to prepoo the every two weeks before I henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2012)

Used Hair Trigger and a bit of Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 31, 2012)

Added my oil blend to my DC that I'm steaming in now..


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 31, 2012)

DC'd with oils today.  Sealed with grapeseed.  Going to rub some emu oil into my scalp before bed.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dc'ed with my ojon restorative treatment and coconut oil.....mixed 1tbsp of ojon with 1 tbsp of coconut oil oil and applied to hair over night. This morning i washed with my Deva no poo and One conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Elixir


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm going to do a HOT with Vatika Oil and a little Wheat Germ for a prepoo. Then I'm going to add Hemp Oil to my DC


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2012)

Will do a oil rinse when I cowash with my oil blend later today.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2012)

About to prepoo with coconut and castor oils today.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 1, 2012)

Used hv cocasta.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 1, 2012)

oil rinse w/ castor/sunflower
seal with castor and the little tiny bit of apricot i had left


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair,
Is Part II of this challenge open to new challengers? If so, I'm in. 

I use/rotate:
Hempseed oil (add to DC and/or pre-poo mixture/HOT)
EVCO (pre-poo mixture/HOT)
Dabur Vatika Oil (seal)
Avocado oil (seal and/or pre-poo mixture/HOT)
Hydratherma Naturals Hair oil (seal, scalp massages)
Shi-Naturals Grow Potion (scalp massages)
Peppermint Pomade-Vanilla Scent (scalp massages/seal)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2012)

xu93texas

If you got some Oils...............You're In!

Welcome.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 1, 2012)

I did a prepoo last night with JBCO/CoCasta.

Sealed after moisturizing with CoCasta.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Doing a HOT/steam with sunflower oil.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 1, 2012)

Slapped my oil mix over my DC and steamed; sealed with oil mix after rinsing out DC.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 2, 2012)

oil rinse: maka oil and Suave Humectant conditioner


----------



## Jewell (Apr 2, 2012)

Going to oil rinse using Africa's Best Herbal Oil, followed by shea butter liquid cholesterol, sealed with Maka oil.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 2, 2012)

Sealed with oil mix today; massage castor oil on my edges for the first time ever last night. It was so thick, I could barely spread it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2012)

Ogoma  O, what kind of Castor Oil are you using?  Is it JBCO?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will apply Pure Jojoba with my Creamy Leave-In under dryer.

Once Dry, will apply Hair Trigger Growth Elixir.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with my oil blend. Sealed with 'gleau'.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ogoma  O, what kind of Castor Oil are you using?  Is it JBCO?



IDareT'sHair

It was the local drugstore brand I use for my face (oil cleansing).


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sealed with JBCO cut with a little Nourish oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 2, 2012)

My oils for this leg are

My mix
Avosoya
Cocasta
MD's argan mix
Claudie's garden oil & scalp elixir
Oyin's after bath


Tonight I massgaged with Claudie's elixir


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 2, 2012)

forgot i have these rose mosqueta and white camellia oils from aubrey organics...have to make use of them.  i paid enough for em lol.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2012)

Steaming now with my beloved hemp oil.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 2, 2012)

Oils:
Grapeseed
Apricot
Vatika Frosting
EVOO
JBCO
Peppermint (on occasion)
Emu (sparingly)

I will use a combo of these to prepoo with my favorite conditioners.
Steam deep condition.
Seal my ends with one or another.
I want to do HOT but the oil doesn't stay hot so what's the point???


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair the trigger arrived today  It will be my main oil for now and *unfortunately* I'm going to have to sell/get rid of Claudie's scalp elixir. I came to realize what I thought initially from previous encounters with my own homemade oils: no me gusta sulfur! Or rather, my skin and scalp do not like it! >.<


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 3, 2012)

I ordered some almond oil butter and it came last night.  I used it last night and today its melted and running down my face.  Yikes!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 3, 2012)

Checking in:  Picked up some new oils and I'm loving them.

apricot
avocado
grapeseed

My hair and scalp feel great!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 3, 2012)

DC'd with QB's CTDG and hemp oil under a conditioning cap for 1hr.

M&S with Claudie's leave in and MD's argan blend


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 3, 2012)

I pre-poo'd overnight with evco and avocado oil under a plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

Rubbed in Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer

MaraWithLove

Please do a review of Trigga'.  I Agree.  Sulfur is very drying.  Trigger will replace all my Growth Aide Oils that contain Sulfur.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2012)

Planning an oil rinse with my oil blend.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll be using the following oils:

apricot
avocado
grapeseed
aloe vera
coffee
LeJourno French Plum oil
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir
Hairveda Cocosta
Pumpkin Elixir
Pure Argan
Pure Jojoba
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil
Neem Oil
WEN Pomegrante Rosemary
WEN Sweet Almond Peppermint
WEN Fig Sweet Orange
Henna Sooq Amla Oil
jamaican black castor oil & lavendar
Olive
Coconut
Broccoli Seed Creme
Vatika Frosting
Broccoli Oil
Hemp seed
Organic Smoothe & Nourish oil
Wheat Germ Oil
Safflower
Black Seed Oil
Pomegrante Oil
Mustard Oil
Palm Oil
Hair Nutrition Oil
Davines Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion
Trigger Cayenne elixir
Philip B Rejuvenating Oil
Moringa
Camilla Oil
Brazil Nut 
Camelina Oil
Sunflower
Meadowform
PoppySeed
Peach
Global Goddess
KeSari Oil
Kendi Oil

@IDareT'sHair, I forgot about the following oil/extracts I had purchased:

Horsetail extract
Catnip extract
Burdock Root extract
Herbal enriched thickening Black Castor Oil


I used the oils in my DC, moisturize, growth, pre-poo, and sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

Coffee

Um...okay 

Should I Pass Out Now or Later????

..........


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 3, 2012)

Massaged Global Goddess Hair Oil (an ayurvedic coconut/ceramide oil mix) into my hair and scalp in preparation for my DC on dry hair steaming session.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Coffee
> 
> Um...okay
> 
> ...


 
Now Sis, you're not throwing rocks at my glass house......are you ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

Coffee

Nothin' but Love............


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Trigger will replace all my Growth Aide Oils that contain Sulfur.



But I just can't get past the smell   I will stop by the BSS and see if they have some scented oil I can add to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> *But I just can't get past the smell  I will stop by the BSS and see if they have some scented oil I can add to it.*


 
LaidBak

Gurl...I refuse to pay $4.50 extra to have it scented.  

The smell doesn't bother me. (Let me know if you end up added some scented oil)

Coffee

Did you get yours scented?


----------



## Coffee (Apr 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak
> 
> Gurl...I refuse to pay $4.50 extra to have it scented.
> 
> ...


 
Are you referring to the Trigger Oils? If so, nope not scented. The smell doesn't bother me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

Coffee

Yes, I was referring to Trigger.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 3, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl


curlyhersheygirl said:


> My oils for this leg are
> 
> My mix
> Avosoya
> ...



What is MD's argan mix?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 3, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I'll be using the following oils:
> 
> apricot
> avocado
> ...



Oh my goodness you got a lot of oils to indulge in. I'm so jealous


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Chameleonchick It's Marie Dean Argan Hair & Body Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

Massaged in: Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 3, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with castor and essential rosemary oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil mix, Sealed with my coconut oil infused with cinnamon and black cumin


----------



## choctaw (Apr 4, 2012)

pre-poo with maka oil


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 4, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with emu oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 4, 2012)

I did a HOT with Queen Helene olive oil, moisturized with optimum hair lotion and sealed with Mega Care olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I'm going to start oiling or greasing my scalp again. The problem is me remembering to do it.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 5, 2012)

washed and conditioned hair, sealed with maka oil and eco custard ... swimming again


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil on Tuesday and today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2012)

Been using Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer.

Wash Day tonight: Will use Pure Jojoba with my Leave-In (AG Fast Food) and will stay on Claudie *either Hairline & Temple Balm OR....Iman Growth Butter*


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 5, 2012)

I massaged some IPN TeaLightful Shine on my scalp and have the light version of Hair Trigger all over. That makes my hair extremely silky and soft!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> I massaged some IPN TeaLightful Shine on my scalp *and have the light version of Hair Trigger all over. That makes my hair extremely silky and soft!*


 
@Brownie518

I'm tryna' keep mah fanga' off'da Trigga' 

And stay with Claudie this week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 5, 2012)

I applied sulfur oil to my scalp and concentrated extra on my edges.

Coffee (and other oil lovers) Do apricot and pomegranate oils smell like their fruits?


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 5, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with Sulu max grow for an overnight oil prepoo.
ETA: sleeping with a plastic cap and turbie twist on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2012)

LaidBak

Did you ever add that Fragrance Oil to your Bottle of Hair Trigger?


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> LaidBak
> 
> Did you ever add that Fragrance Oil to your Bottle of Hair Trigger?



No, I haven't made it to the BSS yet.  I'll go this weekend.  I actually have some gardenia oil I could use, but I want to see if the BSS has something I'd like better.


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2012)

Dampen my hair with warm water/applied Donna Marie super butter cream & sealed with Rice bran oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 5, 2012)

Moisturized with my alba leave-in and sealed with my butter whip.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2012)

Applied a heavy helping of my oil blend to my DC. And will seal with Gleau.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 6, 2012)

Applied Shi-Naturals Grow Potion to scalp and massaged in, then sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just did an oil rinse and sealed with gleau.


----------



## SimJam (Apr 6, 2012)

I just started using my version mogrow oil

nettle
marshmallow
burdock root
lavender

steeped in jojoba/olive/walnut oil

warmed oil with herbs in it on low heat for 30 mins, then left it for 2 weeks to marinate.
then poured it into a bottle and topped off with aloevera juice.

I try to oil my scalp with it every night , but most times I end up doing every other night.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 6, 2012)

rinsed out ayurvedic paste and did oil rinse (maka oil, suave humectant)
swimming, water aerobics and hot tub between 8am and 9:30
doing another oil rinse (coconut, suave humectant)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Elixir


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 6, 2012)

I forgot I had some Neem Oil on deck.  This stuff reeks!  Any of you use it?  If so, how?

And I finished my Apricot Oil.  That was good.  I'm gonna get through my Coconut and JBCO Oil before I buy anything else.

*Oils:*
Coconut
Castor
JBCO
Neem Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2012)

@Evallusion

I have Neem, but it's Christine Gan't Neem (which, I'm sure is a Blend) I use it for sealing because it smells really good & it's really light.

So I know it's not the full Ayurvedic (Indian) kind.

I'm sure someone else uses Pure Neem. Maybe @choctaw


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2012)

I pulled the Bottle:

Christine Gan't Herbal Rich Hair Oil =

Organic Neem
Nettle
Burdock Root
Comfrey
Walnut Hull
Calendua Flowers
Jojoba Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Therapeutic Grade Essential Oils


----------



## choctaw (Apr 6, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> I forgot I had some Neem Oil on deck.  This stuff reeks!  Any of you use it?  If so, how?l



Evallusion

I use the stinky pure neem seed oil. I add a eyedropper of neem oil to ayurvedic pastes. I also mix a few drops with tea tree oil and add to coconut oil for overnight oil treatments. 

FYI http://www.discoverneem.com/what-is-neem-oil.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2012)

choctaw  Thanks for always being so helpful.  You are one of our Resident Mix-tresses.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 6, 2012)

mixed castor oil into my dc.

i dont usually do this...i usually slather it over my dc after the dc has already had a good chance to penetrate my strands.

hmmm we'll see...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2012)

Massaged in Trigger Growth Elixir


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 7, 2012)

Well i got two new oils apricot and avocado! Can't wait to test them out


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2012)

Oiled with  hv cocasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2012)

To make things interesting....I massaged in a little Mega-Tek with my Hair Trigger.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 7, 2012)

Greased scalp with Emu oil cream that has MSM in it.  Sealed my hair with grapeseed oil after moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

Using Pure Jojoba with my Leave-In and maybe a little HV Cocosta or HTN Growth Oil afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2012)

Oil rinsing today with evoo under my moisturizing DC and used green tea as my black tea w/acv rinse under my protein treatment.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 8, 2012)

About to do another little oil infusion.....castor oil with some safflower, calendula (anti-inflammatory, anti-baterial), chamomile, saw palmetto, and garlic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

@bajandoc86

That Infusion sounds really good.

I'm sitting here side-eyeing my Pure Jojoba Oil. I'm down to the last bit w/no backups.  

Didn't know the Price of Jojoba Oil had sky-rocketed.

Once I finish my Pure Jojoba, I'll go back to Marie Dean's Argan Blend and/or Darcy's Pumpkin Elixir. 

I like to use them with my Creamy Leave-Ins.

I have 2 2 ounce Pure Argan Oil's I'm saving....


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair yea girl.....them prices for Jojoba oil  It is serious out thurr.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2012)

haven't been doing well with sealing but back on it again. Moisturized my ends with AVJ + glycerin and sealed with my shea butter mix. Going to try this for a few weeks and modify my AVJ + glycerin mix as needed.


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Evallusion
> 
> I have Neem, but it's Christine Gan't Neem (which, I'm sure is a Blend) I use it for sealing because it smells really good & it's really light.
> 
> ...





IDareT'sHair said:


> I pulled the Bottle:
> 
> Christine Gan't Herbal Rich Hair Oil =
> 
> ...





choctaw said:


> Evallusion
> 
> I use the stinky pure neem seed oil. I add a eyedropper of neem oil to ayurvedic pastes. I also mix a few drops with tea tree oil and add to coconut oil for overnight oil treatments.
> 
> FYI http://www.discoverneem.com/what-is-neem-oil.html



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 8, 2012)

Used the hair trigger for the first time yesterday. I love how thick it is. <3 My mom says the smell reminds her of Italian sausage =


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Used the hair trigger for the first time yesterday. I love how thick it is. <3 *My mom says the smell reminds her of Italian sausage* =


 
MaraWithLove


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing a HOT/steam with sunflower oil right now as I type.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with evco, avocado oil, and hempseed oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 8, 2012)

sprayed my hair w/ the shea moisture coconut & hibiscus hold & shine moisture mist and sealed with a mixture of sunflower & castor oils.

wondering where the heck my apricot oil is!!!  i hope it comes tomorrow.


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 8, 2012)

I moisturizes with ORS hair repair cream and sealed with ORS hair repair vita oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 9, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Used the hair trigger for the first time yesterday. I love how thick it is. <3 *My mom says the smell reminds her of Italian sausage *=



Italian sausage!!! 

I have my head covered in Trigger. Sooo glad mine is Vanilla Pound Cake!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with AVJ + glycerin, and sealed the strand with a castor oil blend.  I hope my hair likes this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 9, 2012)

Massaged in grapeseed oil from root to tip before wrapping up for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie Temple Balm and Mega-Tek


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> LaidBak
> 
> Did you ever add that Fragrance Oil to your Bottle of Hair Trigger?



I went today and they only had perfumed scented oils; like CKOne, White Diamonds, and such.  I just want regular fragrances, floral, citrus, etc.  I'll have to keep looking I guess.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 9, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with my oil blend and trying a 24 hour DC that includes the same oil blend.

ETA: sentence...oopsie


----------



## jprayze (Apr 9, 2012)

Massaging Apricot Oil into my scalp before wrapping my hair for the night.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2012)

DC'd with conditioner and oils,  steamed for 20 minutes.  After rinsing, spritzed my hair with water and grapeseed oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just oiled my scalp with my castor/suplfur mix. Did a scalp massage.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 10, 2012)

oil rinse (maka oil, Suave Humectant conditioner) before swim
repeat after swim, seal braid with maka oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 10, 2012)

Just massaged sulfur oil into my scalp and edges.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 10, 2012)

Scalp massaged with Saravun's hair/scalp oil and sealed with rice bran oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger & Mega-Tek


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 11, 2012)

My prepoo tonight will be Trigger and CPR. I'll go under the dryer for a while than wash. 

I've been using JBCO cut with a bit of Nourish oil to seal every day.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 11, 2012)

Moisturized with DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme and sealed with grape seed oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 11, 2012)

Did an oil rinse and sealed with Gleau.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 11, 2012)

Gonna massage some trigger in my head tonight and braid my hair for tomorrow.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 11, 2012)

I just sealed the ends of my twists and massaged my hairline with castor oil. I want a thick and full hairline like the rest of you ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2012)

Wash Day!

Using Pure Jojoba Oil
Either Trigger or Claudie (after drying) with a touch of Mega-Tek


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 12, 2012)

Did an oil rinse and sealed with Gleau.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm Lovin my apricot oil!!!


----------



## billyne (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey 

My oils are OVCO and JBCO. I bit the bullet and bought 12 bottles from sams 247 so i could save a couple bucks.

I moisturized with jbco and put my naps in 4 braids to get ready for bed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2012)

billyne

Nice Haul on the JBCO.  Smart Move.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 12, 2012)

Did my usual nightly ritual with grapeseed oil.


----------



## An_gell (Apr 12, 2012)

Did HOT with CD's Lisa's Elixir and cowashed with Loreal Vive Pro Hydro Gloss Conditioner.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 13, 2012)

oil rinse (maka oil, Suave Humectant)
seal edges and braid with last of maka oil 
filtered an infusion of neem powder in castor/almond oil blend with a little essential oil (tea tree)) to refill applicator bottle


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 13, 2012)

Oiled my ends with mix of safflower, grapeseed, and vitamin E oil. Scalp massage with sulfur mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Elixir.  May add some Mega-Tek later.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 13, 2012)

apply neem oil to hair and cover with plastic cap
will co-wash later today


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 13, 2012)

Plans for the day:
Co-wash
DC
Massage scalp with trigger
Apply leave in/moisturizer and seal w/pomade
Twist


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse and seal with Gleau


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 13, 2012)

HOT with safflower, grapeseed, and vitamin E oil on length of my hair.
On scalp: mix of coconut, tea tree, eucalyptus, lavender, and vitamin E that I needed to finish up.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil yesterday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil mix this am.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2012)

Did a nice oil rinse with Safflower oil.

Just massaged in some Hair Trigger.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I applied sulfur oil to my scalp and concentrated extra on my edges.
> 
> @Coffee (and other oil lovers) Do apricot and pomegranate oils smell like their fruits?


 

I  can't smell anything with those oils.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 14, 2012)

last night massaged my scalp with grapeseed oil and use a little CD's mimosa hair honey to seal ends while setting on flexirods


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2012)

Applying hv cocasta to hair, trigger to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Triger & a bit of Mega-Tek


----------



## Coffee (Apr 14, 2012)

Deleted post


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2012)

I added evco, hempseed oil, rosemary, and peppermint oils to my DC and got under dryer for 30 min. before shampoo.

I massaged Peppermint Pomade into my scalp and sealed w/mixture of avocado oil, grapeseed, and sweet almond oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 14, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger this afternoon.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 14, 2012)

added neem seed oil and neem powder infusion to henna paste


----------



## tiffers (Apr 14, 2012)

Currently doing a HOT with my steama using Jane Carter's Nourish & Shine.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 15, 2012)

Since discovering oil rinsing I rarely do a hot now but I think it's been ok.  I do add my oil blend to my dc though as I did today and I will do an oil rinse when I co wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

Wash Day:  Will use Marie Dean Argan Oil Blend with my Leave-In  

Not sure what else. (Probably Hair Trigger or Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm and some Mega-Tek)


----------



## choctaw (Apr 15, 2012)

neem powder infused castor oil 


henna paste washouts
oil rinse before/after swimming


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know if Prepoos are part of this challenge 

Last week I prepooed with flax seed/wheat germ oil  + AVJ; followed with coconut oil. My hair felt hard, wiry and greasy. And it was very runny.

Massaged my scalp with coffee castor oil. Then prepooed with AVG + castor oil blend. Followed up with coconut oil. I like this much better. The castor oil + AVG didn't drip at all. I didn't get the coconut oil hot enough  But it went on well. And my hair feels soft. So hopefully it will still feel soft and moisturized after I wash.


I was really supposed to sit under my heat cap but was too lazy. So have on 3 plastic caps. 
Going to wash with Castille Soap for the first time. I hope I don't need an emergency kit to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

@faithVA

OMG...Absolutely it is! 

Anything you are doing with _Oil_ is part of this Challenge.

Pre-Poo'ing
Steaming
HOTs
Rinsing
Sealing
Scalp Massaging
etc.......Oil, Oil and then more Oil


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2012)

Dampen my hair with warm water,applied Donna Marie super butter cream & sealed with Rice bran oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

Lita

Hi Ms. Lita!  How are You?


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

Last night I scalp massaged with my sulfur oil. I'm glad I used hemp in this batch because my hair is very shiny today. Oh, and I *MUST* remember to seal my ends with castor oil tonight. It really agrees with my twisted hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> OMG...Absolutely it is!
> 
> ...


 
 I have some oil to use up


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

@faithVA

Me Too! 

But thankfully I won't have as many _miscellaneous oils _as I had when I first started this Challenge.

And currently, Trigger will replace all the Sulfur-based Growth Aid Oils I was buying (as well as Strong Roots Pimento Oil). 

And it doesn't contain Sulfur *only the onions & garlic*

I'll still keep JBCO in the Stash tho'.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2012)

Doing a HOT/steam with sunflower oil.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Me Too!
> 
> ...


 
I think I can use most of my oils up by the end of the summer. Then I will start over with just sunflower oil and some version of castor oil.

I probably will still have shea butter left though  Unless I just throw it out  It may be on my nerves by then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

faithVA

I have a little bit of:
Pumpkin Seed
EVOO
EVCO
Grapeseed

Several Oil Blends and Sprays.  Should definitely use most of these up by the End of 2012


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 15, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 15, 2012)

Wash day.  Sealed with my usual grapeseed oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 15, 2012)

Scalp massage with sulfur mix.
Oiled my ends with hemp seed oil.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair How do you like that pumpkin oil? I desperately want some, but always forget to order it. And by the time I remember, my little "hair allowance" is already spent.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 15, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think I can use most of my oils up by the end of the summer. Then I will start over with just sunflower oil and some version of castor oil.
> 
> I probably will still have shea butter left though  Unless I just throw it out  It may be on my nerves by then.



I am hoping to narrow my selection down to the very basics by the end of the year:  EVOO and JBCO for DCing; grapeseed, and maybe one other (almond or sunflower) for daily grooming.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 15, 2012)

Massaged trigger into my scalp today. It's my only oil of use at the moment and will be at least until the bottle is finished.


----------



## billyne (Apr 15, 2012)

washed and deep condished with my joico stuff..then oiled the mess out of my naps with my jbco. my hair is so soft right now


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm sealing my ends with castor oil now, and will massage some into my edges. Gotta get my retention on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

@tiffers

Pumpkin Seed is nice & light and blocks DHT. 

I got it From Nature With Love. They have 50% off on various Oils and Pumpkin Seed was on that list. 

I also got Black Cumin Seed from there too, which I loved but used it up Super F-A-S-T!

Check there

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...oc37CQ&usg=AFQjCNHYxgRN8_PvsyCascZ3at1GKKO3pA


----------



## Lita (Apr 16, 2012)

Rubbed some HairTrigger on my scalp...

tiffers Hi,I use pumpkinseed oil as a pre poo it really helps with shedding & it's great as a lite sealant...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hi Ms. Lita!  How are You?



IDareT'sHair Hi,I'm doing well hair was having little matted issues..lol..It didn't suffer much...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Lita Thanks girls!!!  So it's light? For some reason, I thought pumpkin seed oil would be heavier, like olive oil or thicker.

I still wanna try it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Elixir and a Dab of Mega-Tek


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 17, 2012)

Applied JBCO to hair and scalp.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse and seal with Gleau


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Finally remembered to grease my scalp last night. I greased with Claudie's Temple & Hairline Balm. Will do the same in a few.

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2012)

@Shay72

Gurl...I am luvin' that Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer for Scalp Greasin'. Also, the Iman Butter.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
You know I love me some hair grease. I gotta get back to it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *You know I love me some hair grease. *I gotta get back to it .


 
@Shay72

Other than that one, what else are you using?

Imma be usin':

Claudie Iman & Claudie HL & TB Revital
HV Almond Glaze
HV Vatika Frosting
Nature's Blessing
Njoi's Sweet Coconut
SSI Marula & Hemp
_*i probably got something else i forgot*_


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
Now you know I use butters to grease too but too lazy to list alladat right now. For pomades/greaselike:

Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizing
Claudie's Shea Pomade (she needs to bring this back)
Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
HV Vatika Frosting
HV Almond Glaze
SD Aaliyah's Blessing
Qhem's Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Now you know I use butters to grease too but too lazy to list alladat right now. For pomades/greaselike:
> 
> Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizing
> *Claudie's Shea Pomade (she needs to bring this back)*
> ...


 
@Shay72

Nice List There Girlie! I agree with Bolded.

Yeah, I got the Tiffani but haven't been using it to Grease Scalp. _*scratches chin*_

I use butters for that too. 

I love ButtersnBars Extra Conditioning and Njoi's Green Tea & Matcha and a few others for Greasin'.

ETA:  Hairitage Hydrations Calming Scalp and HH's Pomades.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally figured out how I want to seal. Whether I am using an oil or my shea butter mix, I want to mix it with a little water first before applying to my ends. My new M&S regi will be to moisturize with AVJ/glycerin. I will decide later if I will to add a light oil (sunflower/grapeseed) to it. Then I will mix water with my shea butter blend to seal my ends. I need to seal my ends either daily or every other day. Haven't decided how often I want to seal my hair if I moisturize it. But I'm getting closer to the answers :yippee:


----------



## jprayze (Apr 18, 2012)

I mixed avocado oil with my CD's Tui Moisturizing Shampoo and my hair felt very nice.  This was my first time mixing oil with shampoo and I think I wil do it again.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm still using sample hv aosoya and cocasta, hairtages macademai/lavendar hair butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend with my Leave-In and Apply Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm to Scalp.  May add a touch of Mega-Tek with that.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 18, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger this morning


----------



## An_gell (Apr 18, 2012)

Did a HOT wit Hairveda Cocasta Oil (think I spelled it right) and cowashed it out wit Botticelli Botanicals smoothie conditioner. Oiled my scalp wit Sprout and sealed wit some grease.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 18, 2012)

I just massaged in my sulfur oil, concentrating on my edges. Those baby hairs seem longer, but not thicker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2012)

Using a "Sample" I got from Naturelle Grow.  It smells really good (Like Peaches). And doing a MT Combo.

It has alot of good oils (I'll come back & post) but it also has Sulfur.

Right now, she's having B1 G1 Free on this oil.

Lemme see if I can find it and/or the ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh, here is Sample I got from Naturelle Grow.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/97091546/super-potent-growth-enhancement-hair-oil


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 19, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse and seal with gleau.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2012)

Moisturized with avj/glycerin, baggied, sealed my strands with grapeseed oil and my ends with shea butter. Usually baggying leaves my hair feeling hard but let's see how that works.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil this morning.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 19, 2012)

Pre-poo'd overnight w/evco, hempseed oil, and avocado oil.

Applied Peppermint Pomade all over scalp and massaged.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 19, 2012)

Moisturized with HV Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with grapeseed oil, went back and added a little JBCO on my ends. Scalp massage with my sulfur mix.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 19, 2012)

Testing out what I think will be my oil mix trifecta: emu, JBCO, and grapeseed oil mixed together.  I tried it tonight on freshly relaxed hair.  I'll tweak the proportions after I see if it weighs my hair down.


----------



## sj10460 (Apr 19, 2012)

toinette said:


> Still oiling my scalp with castor oil and mtg. and since I'm rocking cornrows under a wig, sealing the length of my braids with coconut oil every night


 
toinette I have a bottle of mtg from 2008 that I have yet to finish. I have a bald spot in my stress area. Do you think it's safe to use the mtg?
Also, how long does it take you to see results with your mtg?


----------



## toinette (Apr 19, 2012)

sj10460 said:


> toinette I have a bottle of mtg from 2008 that I have yet to finish. I have a bald spot in my stress area. Do you think it's safe to use the mtg?
> Also, how long does it take you to see results with your mtg?



I dont think it would hurt to try. My edges are a lot better than they used to be but I also went natural over a year ago so I'm sure that not relaxing also helped.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 20, 2012)

spray hair with distilled water
apply neem infused castor/almond oil to scalp
use rake to distribute oil
cover with plastic cap and co-wash out the next day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

@toinette

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...4_CmBA&usg=AFQjCNGPq-OBQEdH04v_uaCJdOBn_N7yJA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2012)

Massaging in Mega-Tek & a sample of Naturelle Grow Growth Oil (later on this evening).


----------



## toinette (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks ladies. So this Trigger works? is it better than MTG? which version do you guys like?


----------



## SimJam (Apr 20, 2012)

made a new oil mix

jojoba
apricot
walnut

yummeh


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 20, 2012)

Still doing pre-treatments with coconut oil even though I don't have the time or energy to wash my hair at the moment.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 20, 2012)

Greased my scalp last night with HH Horsetail Solid Grease.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil blend. Mixed some with water and coated my strands with it. My hair is nice and soft. Very little breakage. Twisted my hair up into 9 twists and put on my plastic cap. Now sitting under my heat cap doing my version of a HOT. Will wash in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2012)

Using Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer

Wash Day Tomorrow.  Will do a CAT


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 21, 2012)

Greased my scalp with Horsetail Solid Hairgrease. It's looking good so far. I initially had a reaction to this and the owner dropped an ingredient or two for me. I will wait at least a week or two to make sure.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 21, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil, and concentrated on my edges. I also sealed my ends and hairline with castor oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been oiling my scalp every night with Shi Naturals Grow Potion.  Right now, I'm pre-poo with hempseed oil and an essential oil blend of peppermint, rosemary, lavender, and eucalyptus oils all mixed in with DC on dry hair.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 21, 2012)

washed out eco custard/neem oil with shampoo and conditioner
acv rinse
spray wet hair with blend of water, castor oil and conditioner
braid to dry


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2012)

Steamed with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair and Pura Brazil Loc Oil.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 22, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> Still doing pre-treatments with coconut oil even though I don't have the time or energy to wash my hair at the moment.



Finally getting around to doing this week's oil treatment. My hair feels so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

Getting ready to wash.  I took my Homemade Coffee Oil and Mixed some Hairitage Hydrations "Jar of Joe" (Coffee Creme) and made a Caffeine Pre-Poo.

Will Cowash this out in a bit.  Will use Marie Dean Argan Blend with my Leave-In.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Getting ready to wash. I took my Homemade Coffee Oil and Mixed some Hairitage Hydrations "Jar of Joe" (Coffee Creme) and made a Caffeine Pre-Poo.*
> 
> Will Cowash this out in a bit. Will use Marie Dean Argan Blend with my Leave-In.


Great idea IDareT'sHair. I will be stealing this for next Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

Shay72

Thanks Shay. 

I didn't quite know what to do with that Oil, so I mixed some Jar Of Joe and decided to make it a Pre-Poo.

I could have mixed some Claudie Quinoa & Coffee in too. *just thought of that* 

If I ever decide to make more Coffee Oil, maybe I'll do it with Claudie (_it's less expensive_).


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2012)

Doing a HOT/steam with sunflower oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2012)

Another good idea IDareT'sHair. I do plan to make some more coffee oil. With the suggestions Ltown made it shouldn't be so difficult this time .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

Shay72

When we were naming things to Grease our Scalps I forgot I had:

Christine Gant's Healthy Hair Butter
*can't remember if I said Njoi's Strong Roots Nourishing Pomade*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma be usin':
> 
> Claudie Iman & Claudie HL & TB Revital
> HV Almond Glaze
> ...


Njoi's Strong Roots Pomade
Christine Gant's Healthy Hair Butter
Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"
Hairitage Hydrations Sweet Butter Pomade


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 22, 2012)

Moisturized with Motions hair lotions and sealed with Mega Care vitamin e oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 22, 2012)

Moisturized with DB Transitioning Creme, sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2012)

Moisturized with Qhemet BRBC and Camille Rose Moisture Butter, then sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 23, 2012)

I moisturized with HTN Daily Growth Lotion and HTN Hair Growth oil.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 23, 2012)

Moisturize hairwith Saravun broccoli seed butter and hv cocasta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2012)

Trigger/Mega-Tek Combo


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 23, 2012)

Moisturized with DB's Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream, sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sealed with wgo tonight


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Massaged with Claudie's elixir, misted and sealed with QB's AHTB


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2012)

Massaged a mix of emu/grapeseed/jbco into my scalp before bed.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oil rinsing tonight...it's been too long  I kept forgetting my oil outside of my shower


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

Massing in Njoi Creation's "Roots Nourishing Hair Balm" & Mega-Tek


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil this morning.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2012)

Last night I sealed with a mixture of hemp, wheat germ and evoo. Tonight I will be using rice bran oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and applied HH Sprout on my hairline. I sealed my length with HH Mango Tango Cloud. It's really time to wash and deep condition, though. I wonder when I'll have the time and energy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2012)

Did a Coffee Oil/Coffee Butter Pre-Poo

Will also use Marie Dean Argan Oil with my Leave-In


----------



## choctaw (Apr 26, 2012)

applied neem oil to edges and ends
saturated hair with suave humectant conditioner
will wash out in shower and braid to dry


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 26, 2012)

Did an oil rinse last night and sealed with Gleau


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 26, 2012)

Moisturized with DB Transitioning Creme, sealed with mix of grapeseed and hemp seed oil.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm using hv vatika frosting until its gone.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2012)

Covered my hair in CoCasta Oil. It feels so soft.


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 26, 2012)

moisturized with ORS hair lotion & sealed with Wheat germ oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 26, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse then seal with gleau


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2012)

Massaged in Trigger


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 26, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and concentrated on my edges.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 27, 2012)

apply blend of oils to hair (neem infused castor/almond, fenugreek infused coconut, neem seed oil, tea tree oil) and cover head with plastic cap


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

Sealed with Silk Dreams Aaliyah's Blessing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2012)

Doing a Trigger/Mega-Tek Combo


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 27, 2012)

About to a pre-treatment with coconut oil tonight. I have been good with moisturizing and sealing this past week. My hair thanks me for it too. lol


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2012)

Did an oil rinse and sealed with gleau


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil yesterday.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 27, 2012)

Sealed with grapeseed oil, scalp massage with sulfur mix. Tomorrow will mix safflower into condish for a pre-poo


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

Did a rinse with wgo and rice bran.

Been using JBCO and Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Did a Pre Treatment with "It's Perfectly Natural" Pre-Poo Treatment.

Which is essentially a bunch of Herbs & Oils in a Creamy, Herbally Buttery Base.

Will use Marie Dean's Argan with my Leave-In.  And use Njoi's Nourishing Roots Pomade after it dries.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to slather my hair in coconut and hempseed oils before I take down these twists.


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 28, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair repair intense moisture cream and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 28, 2012)

i used 3 different oils today. 

used sunflower, white camellia and castor


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 28, 2012)

Moisturized with HH Coconut-Yuzu Love and sealed with grapeseed oil. Scalp massage with sulfur mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Using Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter and a bit of Mega-Tek


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just used a little Shi Naturals PrePoo Buttercreme. Put a bit of CoCasta on my ends and tied everything up.


----------



## Americka (Apr 28, 2012)

HOT using Safflower oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Brownie518

Okay: So....How else are you using the Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Creme?  Just as a Hair Creme?


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Okay: So....How else are you using the Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Creme?  Just as a Hair Creme?



IDareT'sHair

I sometimes use it as a Prepoo. I cover my head and leave it in all day or put on a cap and sit under the dryer for a bit then let it sit. I mainly use it as a hair creme since it's so rich and buttery  
When I was so sick at the beginning of the month, my hair was so dry from all the meds so I soaked my hair in it, put on a plastic cap and let it sit all day. My hair and scalp felt so much better after that. Did me right.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm going to slather my hair in coconut and hempseed oils before I take down these twists.



Didn't get around to this at all today. Hopefully, I can start the process tomorrow. 



againstallodds said:


> Moisturized with *HH Coconut-Yuzu Love* and sealed with grapeseed oil. Scalp massage with sulfur mix.



This is so yummy. My stepfather really likes it on his locs.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 28, 2012)

Massaged grapeseed oil in my scalp and a little JBCO for the edges


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 29, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> This is so yummy. My stepfather really likes it on his locs.



That's good to know because I'm currently looking for a good moisturizer for my SO to use on his locks.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2012)

Soaking with wgo and aloe vera then will apply evoo/castor oil,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

Using Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter w/a bit of Mega-Tek


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2012)

Did a steam/HOT with sunflower oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 29, 2012)

Using my oil mix as part of my day long DC after having my hair out and using styling products (I normally don't).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

Nix08

In Tonight's Episode Of...."As The Curls Turn"


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 29, 2012)

Still sealing with my JBCO/Grapeseed/emu oil/water mix.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 29, 2012)

Just added some sulfur oil to my scalp. I still haven't pampered my hair.


----------



## SimJam (Apr 30, 2012)

did an oil rinse yesterday with olive and coconut oil. my hair was yummy until it fully dried this morning. Some of my ends are bushy and dry .... like about 5 or 6 twists in different parts of my head. not sure what happened.

I definitely will be adding to my regimen.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

sealed ends with JBCO before bunning


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 30, 2012)

Moisturized hair & scalp with ORS hair repair intense moisture cream and sealed with  ORS hair repair vita oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 30, 2012)

Moisturized with HH coconut yuzu and sealed with grapeseed oil. Scalp massage with sulfur mix.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 30, 2012)

massaged scalp with apricot oil


----------



## chelseatiara (May 1, 2012)

avocado  oil is really moisturizing.....I think I like it better than jojoba oil...


----------



## Nix08 (May 1, 2012)

Did an oil rinse yesterday....


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2012)

Doing a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil.


----------



## againstallodds (May 1, 2012)

Moisturized with HH coconut yuzu, sealed with HV vatika frosting... On their own both products smell really good... Together, not so much. My hair doesn't know WHAT it wants to smell like right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2012)

Can't decide on Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter or a Little Bit of Trigger.

Wash Day, so I'll be using Marie Dean's Argan Blend with my Leave-In.


----------



## choctaw (May 2, 2012)

using blend of oils for oil rinses and pre-poo:

fenugreek infused coconut oil
fenugreek infused sesame oil
neem infused castor/almond oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2012)

Massaged in Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter

_Infused Olive Oil, Comfrey, Burdock Root, Neem, Chamomile, Nettle, Black Walnut Hull, Calendua Flowers, Unrefined Shea Butter, Unrefined Cocoa Butter. Jojoba Oil, Avocado Oil, Rosemary & Lemongrass Leaf Oil_

I *Heart* This Stuff.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Those ingredients... ! Makes me wanna get some. 

I have my hair covered in SD Pre right now. I'll wash later on.


----------



## youwillrise (May 2, 2012)

sunflower/castor oil as part of loc moisture method.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 2, 2012)

Sealed with HH Mango Tango Cloud. My loose hair loooooooves it.


----------



## againstallodds (May 2, 2012)

Moisturized with DB Transitioning Creme and sealed with hemp seed oil.
Prepped garlic infused coconut oil with lavender oil to mask the scent, to use as HOT this weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with SSI's Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer. The smell .


----------



## winona (May 3, 2012)

Misted my scalp with castor/jojoba oil mixed with EOs

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lita (May 3, 2012)

Dampen hair with warm water & Moisturize with Shea moisture hibiscus cream & sealed with Rice bran oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (May 3, 2012)

Shay72 - I been eyeballing that defrizzer, you gonna make me go get it if she drop a sale!

Ummm, haven't checked in, I think I accidently unsubcribed when I was on my phone.  Those buttons are so darn close!

This week I know I sealed with SD Nourish.  I need to step it up on the Trigga, and all the other oils I got laying around.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 3, 2012)

Doing a HOT right now with wild growth oil and a mix I made of evoo, jbco, grapeseed oil, sweet almond oil, jojoba oil and vitamin e oil


----------



## winona (May 3, 2012)

Ladies I just have to share  I have been using a mister for about 2 weeks now to apply oil to my scalp and ends after I have set my style and it is the best thing since sliced bread.  I am normally a little heavy handed and this allows me not to be in addition to giving even coverage.  Someone mentioned this a while back and I was using it for the kitchen but I just got to using it on my hair.  I linked the one I got below.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=11318517

ETA BTW it really stretches the oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

@winona Girl, That Mister Sounds Good! 

*side eyes bed bath beyond $5.00 coupon*

Massaged in CG's Herbal Rich Hair Butter.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend. Moisturized with sta sof fro and sealed my ends with shea butter.


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2012)

winona
I am so getting that. I meant to awhile back and totally forgot. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

winona Shay72

I'm wondering what Oil I'll put in the Misto!  What are ya'll putting it there?

Hmp.  I need to think about it.


----------



## winona (May 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> winona Shay72
> 
> I'm wondering what Oil I'll put in the Misto!  What are ya'll putting it there?
> 
> Hmp.  I need to think about it.



Hi,
1.5oz Jojoba Oil
1.5oz Castor Oil
some essential oils (peppermint, lemongrass, and tea tree)


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @winona @Shay72
> 
> I'm wondering what Oil I'll put in the Misto! What are ya'll putting it there?
> 
> Hmp. I need to think about it.


I'm thinking of doing a mix of hemp seed oil and SSI's Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer since it has 3 ceramide oils in it (hemp seed, wheat germ, and eucalyptus).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

winona Shay72

Thanks!  I wanted some ideas (of oils) so I wouldn't use anything too heavy, that would cause it to Clog Up.


----------



## againstallodds (May 4, 2012)

Todays HOT: garlic infused coconut oil on my scalp and mix of JBCO, safflower, grapeseed, and vitamin E oil on the length of my hair.


----------



## winona (May 4, 2012)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];15864047]winona Shay72
> 
> Thanks!  I wanted some ideas (of oils) so I wouldn't use anything too heavy, that would cause it to Clog Up.



The mister is made for olive oil so I think we should be fine as long as we use something that consistency or thinner


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2012)

I need to get a couple of those Misters! Great idea winona !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2012)

Brownie518

I agree.  That is an excellent idea!  Will definitely make a nice Oil Sheen Spritzer

Thanks Again winona

Will use maybe Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In or Marie Dean Argan Blend (sample size).  May use this one up.

After dry, will use Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter. 

Lawd...why that durn butta' gotta be $25.00??? ...


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2012)

I have my length covered in PRE to protect it during my touch up. 
I'll probably put some oils on top of my DC, too. A mix of hemp, JBCO, garlic, amla, and brahmi oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2012)

Nix08 Shay72

Love the Agave Nectar mixed with DC'er.  I mixed up some more for Tuesday.  

This will be a Nice Summer Hair Treat!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 4, 2012)

I'm doing a HOT at the moment with hemp seed and coconut oils. Then I added castor oil to the ends of my braids. I'll leave this mixture on overnight.


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2012)

Overnight oil prepoo baggy with Sulu Max grow, Ovation, and almond oil butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2012)

Shampooed, now doing a hot oil treatment under the dryer with a mix of JBCO, EVOO, WhGO, grapeseed oil,and emu oil.  Will use conditioner to rinse it out.


----------



## divachyk (May 5, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while but I've been sealing, oil rinsing and scalp massaging so I'm still in the game.


----------



## againstallodds (May 5, 2012)

Scalp massage with mix of coconut, tea tree, eucalyptus, and lavender oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 5, 2012)

I finally deep conditioned and decided to use HH MTC on my damp hair. I'm going to air dry and see if my hair likes using it this way, too.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

Melted down my shea butter blend together. I sealed my ends with this. Probably need to reseal in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2012)

Using Summit Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## billyne (May 6, 2012)

About to wash and deep condish my napps and slather with jbco.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2012)

Did a HOT/steam with Shi Natural's prepoo buttercream.


----------



## divachyk (May 6, 2012)

Did a prepoo with mixture of hemp, evoo and wheat germ
Scalp massaged with Boundless Tresses


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 6, 2012)

Still using my castor oil mix alternating with my sulfur oil mix on my scalp.


----------



## Golden75 (May 6, 2012)

Applied trigga to scalp & SD nourish to seal


----------



## chelseatiara (May 6, 2012)

Havent tried my apricot oil yet....might seal my braid out with it....even though i really dont care for the smell...


----------



## LaidBak (May 6, 2012)

As usual I am DCing with a bunch of oils mixed in- Evoo, jbco, sunflower, grapeseed, emu.


----------



## xu93texas (May 6, 2012)

I haven't posted much since I got a sew-in.  I managed to wash/dc yesterday. I pre-poo my leave out section with evco.  I sealed with HTN hair growth oil after blow drying.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2012)

Misted with SM Mist and sealed with shea butter blend.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my edges.


----------



## choctaw (May 8, 2012)

pre-poo with fenugreek infused EVCO
cover hair with cap
shampoo, condition, braid hair tomorrow


----------



## Nix08 (May 8, 2012)

Did an oil rinse yesterday.  Bought some grapeseed oil to add to my next batch...boy do I LOVE oil rinsing!!!  Thx divachyk for suggesting it to me and IDareT'sHair for this challenge


----------



## Meritamen (May 8, 2012)

Did a pre-treatment on dry hair with coconut oil only. No wetting the hair with water or applying conditioner this time around. Going to shampoo, condition, detangle and cornrow my hair for the week. Will probably wear a wig too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Will use* Pumpkin Seed Oil tonight with my Leave-In* and will use Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter on Scalp.

Ended Up Using:

Purabody Naturals Pure Sapote Oil and a little Pure Emu Oil instead.


----------



## divachyk (May 8, 2012)

I wish I had written down the ratios of hemp, wheat germ and evoo. My hair really likes this combo for oil rinsing. Anyway, I oil rinsed with that combo tonight. 

I applied my LIs after cowashing and massaged scalp with rice bran oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2012)

Used Pure Emu Oil and some Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 9, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with hair trigger, misted and moisturized with CR almond jai butter.


----------



## choctaw (May 9, 2012)

did a evco prepoo last night and washed, acv tea rinse, conditioned, braided hair this morning


----------



## lamaria211 (May 11, 2012)

Under my heating cap with Queen Helen Cholesterol hot oil treatment


----------



## Shay72 (May 11, 2012)

Did a HOT then oil rinse with SSI's Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer yesterday.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2012)

Used my mix of JBCO, Hemp, garlic, amla, and brahmi for a prepoo. Left it on all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2012)

Brownie518

I've been using a little sample of Njoi's Hair Oil.  Have you tried it?  

It smells really good and has some herbs/flowers floating around in it. 

It's in a teeny-tiny bottle (sample).  It's really nice.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Yes! I love it. I have 4oz bottles of that one!!  I use one on my body, the other on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Yes! I love it. I have 4oz bottles of that one!!  I use one on my body, the other on my hair*.


 

@Brownie518

I can't beweave I've never bought that! SMH 

That was my 1st time using it. It's thebomb.com

Hmp.  No wonder you always getting Massaged!

Please go read your email.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil blend. I am down to the bottom of the bottle. I have 1 more use left which I will probably use it up middle of next week. I won't make any more. I will use a regular castor oil blend after that.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 12, 2012)

I am currently straining my latest oil infusion - castor infused with safflower, chamomile, calendula, saw palmetto and neem).


----------



## Ltown (May 12, 2012)

I'm using evoo,castor oil,neem everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2012)

Wash Day!  Not sure what I'll be using?  I may use the rest of this teeny-tiny sample I got from Njoi CreationS with my Leave-In.

Afterwards, I will apply Naturelle Grow's Growth Oil to Scalp.


----------



## youwillrise (May 12, 2012)

I didn't bring any oils with me on my trip...hope my hair doesn't hate me for the next 3 days.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 12, 2012)

I massaged castor oil into my edges, and sealed my hair with HH Mango Tango Cloud.  My SO also sealed his hair  with my Cloud, as if he needed it. SMH


----------



## Jewell (May 12, 2012)

Been kinda lackadaisical on the HOTs and oil rinsing lately. First trimester fatigue is no joke...but I plan to really pamper my hair for Mother's Day.

HOT for 1 hr under hooded dryer with Africa's Best Herbal Oil mixed into some herbal hair mayo or Motions CPR. Following with an oil rinse using Brahmi, Mahabringraj, and Avocado oil mixed together.

Rinsing or cw'ing out with Suave Rosemary Mint Cleansing Cond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2012)

Massaged in some Naturelle Grow's Growth Oil


----------



## choctaw (May 13, 2012)

rinsed out henna paste with water
oil rinse with fenugreek infused sesame and coconut oils, joico k-pak and suave humectant 
rinse with acv diluted in tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip)
seal with suave humectant
braid hair before swim


----------



## Shay72 (May 13, 2012)

Did a HOT/steam with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## againstallodds (May 13, 2012)

Moisturized with DB transitioning creme, sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 13, 2012)

Added hempseed oil to Giovanni SAS for my steaming session today. Before I steamed, I added HH Mango Tango Cloud to my hair in sections. :yum:


----------



## choctaw (May 13, 2012)

oiled hair with EVCO
shampoo with Giovanni 50:50
condition with Joico k-pak and Suave Humectant
braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2012)

Used Naturelle Grow's Growth Oil today.  May use it again tonight.


----------



## choctaw (May 15, 2012)

pre-poo with sesame oil
shampoo with Giovanni 50:50
condition with Joico k-pak and Suave humectant
braid


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2012)

Last night I oiled my scalp with the last of my coffee castor oil and combined it with a quick massage.


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2012)

massaged scalp with grapeseed oil and a little JBCO on the edges


----------



## billyne (May 15, 2012)

Yesterday i washed, deep conditioned my hair, then i oiled with jbco and put in 6 big twists and took a nap under the dryer. My hair is so soft today :-o its in a big fluffy twist out pinned up on the side.


----------



## againstallodds (May 15, 2012)

Applied hemp seed oil to my ends.


----------



## Ltown (May 15, 2012)

Oiling with hv vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2012)

Ltown

That sounds good L! 

I was tryna' think of what I was gone use tonight.  Imma use that too!


----------



## Nix08 (May 15, 2012)

I'll be sure to do an oil rinse during tonights cowash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *I'll be sure to do an oil rinse during tonights cowash*


 
Nix08

In our Last Episode of "As The Curls Turn"


----------



## Nix08 (May 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair 
I have to remind myself 'before' I get in the shower that my shed hair will amount to a few days worth so as not to become traumatized


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2012)

Nix08

"In another exciting Episode"........

Excellent Point.


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2012)

Did a HOT with Claudie's Scalp Elixir.My morning HOTs are usually only 30 minutes but did an hour this morning.


----------



## Golden75 (May 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Nix08
> 
> In our Last Episode of "As The Curls Turn"



IDareT'sHair -  

Been using trigga on scalp a few times a week, and sealing with SD Nourish.  Will apply trigga tonight.


----------



## cherry.a (May 15, 2012)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair lotion & sealed W/ JBCO.


----------



## choctaw (May 15, 2012)

oiled hair with evco, sesame, sunflower, tea tree oils infused with fenugreek and amla


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair and Nix08

Last night I used HH Avocado Cloud on my hair, and it was so 'blingy' today. I also used some Peach Aloe Pomade on my edges. Tomorrow, I'll use some castor oil on my ends and edges.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 15, 2012)

Sealed with some JBCO cut with a bit of Nourish Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2012)

Greased my scalp with Happy Hempy. Still working on remembering to grease my scalp a few times a week.


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2012)

I'm pre-pooing now with a combo of hempseed oil, amla oil, vatika oil, jbco, and mahabhringaraj oils on top of LustraSilk shea butter/mango cholesterol under a plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2012)

Wash Day:

Will use Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In.

After drying will massage in some Naturelle Grow's Growth Oil


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

Oiled my crown and edges with HBCO this morning.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2012)

Tonight, I'll do a scalp massage with sulfur and Baggy/GHE. I'm going to use Oyin's Frank Juice, seal my length with hemp seed oil, and add castor oils to ends and edges. I'm going to be really oily tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 16, 2012)

Oiling my scalp with my castor/sulfur oil mix. Will dab some coconut oil on the length of the hair.


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

Did an oil rinse last night...I had initially intended to only do them once or twice a week.  Seems I do it much more than that...I love oil rinsing


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2012)

Doing a HOT with Claudie's Elixir. About to go rinse it out and cowash with CJ's Beauticurls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Elixir


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2012)

I ended up not washing last night so I've been sitting with my head soaked in Trigger since Wed. morning. I'll def. be washing tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *I ended up not washing last night so I've been sitting with my head soaked in Trigger since Wed. morning. I'll def. be washing tonight.*


 
Brownie518

Sounds Delish!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Sounds Delish!



Yeah, I got so sleepy so I just put on a little more Trigga and knocked out.


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Gave myself a nice massage. Now I'm sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes. I have oiled my scalp 2x this week.


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

Oil rinsed today...starting this weekend I think I'll need to be deliberate about adding it to my ng I'm 6 weeks post.


----------



## choctaw (May 18, 2012)

rinsed hair with diluted acv and co-washed after swimming
sealed with eco custard (eco styler gel, EVOO,  liquid lecithin, EVCO, castor oil, AVG, Shapley’s MTG and Darbar [a body oil that kills odor of MTG]

*diluted eco custard with distilled water in a spray bottle


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 18, 2012)

I kept forgetting to post so here's what i did for the week.

Monday: Massaged with claudie's elixir, misted and applied my mix for an overnight HOT

Tuesday Wash day: massaged with trigger,  M&S with CJ's smoothing lotion and MD's argan  blend.

Wednesday:Massaged with trigger, misted with claudie's tea spritz and M&S with Kyra's coconut hair milk and claudie's tiffani pomade

Thursday: Massaged with trigger, misted with claudie's tea spritz and M&S kyra's coconut hair milk and oyin's bsp

Friday: Massage with claudie's elixir, mist and apply my mix for an overnight HOT.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2012)

Nix08 How have you been doing your oil rinses?

Last night I sealed my damp hair with QB AOHC. When I'm finished with these twists, I will probably add hemp seed oil along the length for some bling.


----------



## jprayze (May 18, 2012)

About to wash tonight so prepoo with lisa's hair elixir...trying to get rid of this


----------



## Nix08 (May 18, 2012)

NappyNelle this way works so well for me.....if I'm cowashing I do a first lather of conditioner...rinse....then apply my oil blend...about 3 pumps...then apply my second lather of conditioner....clip up my hair while I wash my body....rinse from head to toe. 
I will be doing this later tonight as well.  If I shampoo I add it after I rinse the shampoo but before I add conditioner.   How do you do yours?


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2012)

Ooooh ok! Mine is similar: I dampen my hair with water, coat with oil, steam for 30 minutes, then cowash it out.  Most of the time I end up adding more conditioner and go back under the steamer, just because I like to deep condition.

I'm trying to get my cousin on board with using light oils on her relaxed hair, but she won't listen.  At least I got her to start using conditioner more than once a month when the stylist does her hair.

ETA: Massaged sulfur oil into my hairline. I'm too tired to finish these twists tonight... maybe tomorrow before my date with mom.


----------



## Nix08 (May 18, 2012)

^^^She'll come around. I know what you mean about enjoying to dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2012)

Used Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In.  Will use Claudie's Isha Hair Creme after it's dry.


----------



## xu93texas (May 19, 2012)

I've been applying JBCO every other night to scalp and doing a massage.  I alternate nights with Peppermint Pomade-Vanilla scent.

I pre-poo'd yesterday with my ayurvedic oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2012)

Used a little Pure Pumpkin and a smidgen of Naturelle Grow's Growth Oil


----------



## Nix08 (May 19, 2012)

Planning an oil rinse tonight.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2012)

I massaged in some of Claudie's Revitalizing Pomade (creme brulee!) with JBCO on my ends.


----------



## Golden75 (May 19, 2012)

Applied Trigga to scalp


----------



## NappyNelle (May 19, 2012)

Applied castor oil to my edges and hemp seed oil to the length of my twists.


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2012)

Thank goodness I came in this thread. Needed the reminder.Bout to grease my scalp with some Happy Hempy.


----------



## againstallodds (May 19, 2012)

Moisturized with DB transitioning creme, sealed with organix moroccan argan oil


----------



## Meritamen (May 19, 2012)

Did a pre-treatment with a little Suave Naturals Coconut Conditioner and, of course, coconut oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2012)

Using wg in prepoo mix, then using HV vatika as final seal.


----------



## choctaw (May 20, 2012)

pre-poo with amla infused in blend of sesame, sunflower and tea tree oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2012)

Used a Free Sample of Hairveda's Asha Omega Hair Oil.  And a little Hydratherma Naturals Hair Lotion.


----------



## xu93texas (May 20, 2012)

Pre-poo today with my ayurvedic oil blend.  I sealed with vatika oil.


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2012)

HOT/Steamed with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## Nix08 (May 20, 2012)

Just made a batch of my oil blend - everything got tossed in there
WGO
Avocado
Hemp
Flax
Olive
Sunflower
Grapeseed
Rosemary
Lemongrass


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2012)

Nix08

Stay Tuned for another exciting Episode of "As the Curls Turn"


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2012)

Doing an oil prepoo. I had massaged in some Trigger this morning and I just covered my hair in CoCasta.


----------



## choctaw (May 21, 2012)

Did an oil rinse this morning before swimming: amla infused in blend of sesame, sunflower and tea tree oils; joico k-pak and suave humectant conditioners

Have joico k-pak on hair, take a nap. will shampoo with giovanni 50:50, condition with suave humectant, seal with fenugreek infused evco


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 21, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixr, misted and applied my oil mix for an overnight HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2012)

Used Hairveda's Asha Omega tonight.


----------



## againstallodds (May 21, 2012)

Moisturized with DB's transitioning creme, sealed with organix Moroccan argan oil


----------



## Nix08 (May 21, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with my batch of oils and sealed with gleau.


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2012)

Doing a HOT with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## jprayze (May 22, 2012)

This morning massaged in some grapeseed oil and JBCO on my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In and then afterwards massage in a little Hair Trigger.


----------



## xu93texas (May 22, 2012)

I'm doing a pre-poo with ayurvedic oil blend and jbco.  I'll seal with HTN hair oil.


----------



## Nix08 (May 22, 2012)

Did an oil rinse tonight...love me an oil rinse


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2012)

Greasing scalp with Happy Hempy.


----------



## cherry.a (May 22, 2012)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair repair intense moisture cream and sealed W/ ORS coconut oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 22, 2012)

I'll be covering my hair in Trigger in the morning, letting it sit all day


----------



## NappyNelle (May 22, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2012)

Just rubbed in a bit of Hair Trigger Light-weight Formula.


----------



## againstallodds (May 23, 2012)

Oiled my ends with hemp seed oil


----------



## NappyNelle (May 23, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my hairline.


----------



## jprayze (May 24, 2012)

Massage grapeseed oil into my scalp


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 24, 2012)

Just dabbed some coconut oil onto my updo. Oiled the parts between the flat twists with my sulfur oil mix


----------



## Meritamen (May 24, 2012)

Cowashed and sealed with sweet almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2012)

Will rub a little Lightweight Hair Trigga' Elixir on problem areas *very lightly*.


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2012)

Did a HOT this morning with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## choctaw (May 24, 2012)

Doing overnight dc on dry hair using mix of ayurvedic oil and conditioner under a plastic cap. Tonight's combo is amalaki infused sesame, sunflower, tea tree oils with Joico k-pak daily reconstruct conditioner.


----------



## Nix08 (May 24, 2012)

Did an oil rinse tonight with my oil mix


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2012)

using evoo/castor/neem oil mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2012)

Still using my mix of Nourish/JBCO


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

Overnight prepoo with Lisa's Hair Elixir


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2012)

Moisturized with TW Mist Bodifier and sealed my ends with shea butter blend.


----------



## winona (May 25, 2012)

[USER=292332]faithVA[/USER] said:
			
		

> Moisturized with TW Mist Bodifier and sealed my ends with shea butter blend.



I like using tw mist bodifier too especially  when I am cornrowed up (wigs/crochet braids). Do you purchase the 8oz or gallon?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2012)

[USER=91051 said:
			
		

> winona[/USER];16018761]I like using tw mist bodifier too especially when I am cornrowed up (wigs/crochet braids). Do you purchase the 8oz or gallon?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I'm using the 8oz because I actually got that free from a LHCF buddy. I not sure if I will repurchase after I use it up. But it is working well for adding a bit of moisture before I seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

Wash Day!  Will use Pure Pumpkin Seed with my Leave-In.

Will use Trigger (Lightweight Formula) after it Dries.


----------



## Nix08 (May 25, 2012)

Using my oil mix with my steamed DC and will certainly oil rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

Not sure if I'll use Trigger tonight.

I rubbed in some Hairveda's Red Tea Hair Creme


----------



## Brownie518 (May 25, 2012)

Massaged with Pomade Shops Rosemary Pomade. Hydratherma Naturals Oil on my length/ends


----------



## xu93texas (May 25, 2012)

I pre-poo overnight and all day today with a mixture of ayurvedic oils and hempseed oil.  I will massage my MN/JBCO/amla oil mixture into scalp and seal with jojoba/grapeseed oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2012)

I used hv vatika oil, today after cowash used saruvan brocculi seed oil and evoo,castor, neem oil mixture.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

Did my version of a HOT. Applied my oil to my scalp with a scalp massage. Applied my DC and sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. I really need to remember to heat my oil. I always forget.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2012)

Used some Shea Moisture Elixir today (Spritz Oil)


----------



## NappyNelle (May 27, 2012)

Last night I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil. Tonight, I'm thinking of doing a HOT with coconut oil. ETA: Maybe I'll add honey to it. I haven't used honey in my hair in a loooong time.


----------



## cherry.a (May 27, 2012)

I moisturized W/ ORS hair repair anti breakage cream and sealed W/ OVCO.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 27, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Last night I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil. Tonight, I'm thinking of doing a HOT with coconut oil. ETA: Maybe I'll add honey to it. I haven't used honey in my hair in a loooong time.



Perhaps I'll add the honey tomorrow. I'm doing a HOT with coconut oil and baggying for the night.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

As I was sealing my ends tonight I realize need to double seal my ends because they are very porous. I cowashed and then put TW Mist Bodifier on my ends and sealed with my shea butter blend. About an hour later my ends were dry and you couldn't tell I put shea butter on them. I then applied the Mist Bodifier on the ends and applied more shea butter. After I finished each twist you couldn't tell I put shea butter on them. I realized then how porous my ends are. So I am going to make sure that for a few weeks I will double, triple, quadruple seal me ends on wash day. 

I have some unpetroleum jelly that probably works better. But I want to use up the shea butter. But I may do a test on one twists to see if it holds up better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2012)

Did a little M/N & Trigger massage.


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2012)

Did a HOT/steam with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 27, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Did a HOT/steam with HH Jar of Joe.



 That sounds good!!

I soaked my hair in Trigger light,let it sit all night and then washed.

Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## VerySilkyTresses (May 27, 2012)

What significance does coffee play in your castor oil blend? 

Sounds interesting, please let me know! 

Thanks in advance! HHJ


----------



## Nix08 (May 28, 2012)

Did an oil rinse tonight...


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

Decided to seal with something heavier than shea butter so pulled out my unpetroleum jelly. My ends seem to soak up the shea butter.


----------



## againstallodds (May 28, 2012)

Moisturized with DB Transitioning Creme, sealed with hemp seed oil.


----------



## choctaw (May 29, 2012)

pre-poo: mixed fenugreek powder, Crisco, joico k-pak conditioner and 1 dropper neem oil
shampoo & conditioned
moisturize hair with spray of eco custard, distilled water, castor oil before braiding


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2012)

I pre-poo last night with hempseed and ayurvedic oils.  After air drying, I moisturized and sealed with jojoba oil.


----------



## jprayze (May 29, 2012)

Put a few drops of avocado oil on my hands when I bunned this am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

Massaged in some M/N and Hair Trigger Featherweight Formula


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2012)

Did a HOT with Shi Naturals Pre Poo buttercream then rinsed.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with TW Mist Bodifier and sealed my hair and ends with unpetroleum jelly. It gives a nice curl to my ends. Don't usually seal all of my hair. So we will see how this turns out tomorrow. I was probably too heavy handed.


----------



## againstallodds (May 29, 2012)

Moisturized with HV Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2012)

Sealed with my oil blend of jbco, grapeseed, and jojoba oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 30, 2012)

Using hydraterma as a seal everyday, tonight will oil rinse with hv vatika.


----------



## Nix08 (May 30, 2012)

Did an oil rinse last night...funny how my plan was to do them once in a while...now they are part of the daily regimen


----------



## againstallodds (May 30, 2012)

Moisturized with DB transitioning creme, sealed with hemp seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

Been using a little dab of Trigger here & there. Tryna' keep it light in the Heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> That sounds good!!
> 
> *I soaked my hair in Trigger light*,let it sit all night and then washed.
> 
> Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


 
Shay72

Shay, I can't/don't remember?  Did you get this in a Scent?

Lawd...mine stank


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
I shole did get it scented. You kept talking bout it stank. I got it in Vanilla Pound Cake based on what Brownie518 said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

Shay72

Dang! 

Clawd...I need to stop being so Cheap.

But the Regular didn't stank *this bad*

I still don't see how the Featherweight can Stank and the Regular doesn't?


----------



## divachyk (May 31, 2012)

Been oil rinsing with hemp. I need to re-up my wheat germ as I prefer to oil rinse with that. Too bad I have a never ending size bottle of hemp. I will give oil pre-poos another go to see what benefits I can get from them. I use to do them sometime ago but didn't see much benefit. I'm revisiting this idea.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 1, 2012)

I am forcing myself to use up my wheat germ oil when I DC, even though it makes my hair feel waxy and coated.  
Still using my emu/jbco/grapeseed/water mix to spritz with at night.


----------



## winona (Jun 1, 2012)

LaidBak have you tried it as prepoo a couple hours before.  This way you can avoid coating yet get the benefit.  If you poo in the morning you can even do overnight prepoo


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 1, 2012)

Applied hemp seed oil, root to tip


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just massaged in a little Trigger


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 1, 2012)

I pre-poo overnight with ayurvedic oils and hempseed oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 1, 2012)

winona said:


> @LaidBak have you tried it as prepoo a couple hours before.  This way you can avoid coating yet get the benefit.  If you poo in the morning you can even do overnight prepoo



Honestly never thought about doing that.  Great idea!
ETA: I have prepooed before, but never with just WhGO.  I think I will try it with just that oil next time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir, misted and applied my oil mix for an overnight HOT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

LaidBak

I see exactly what you mean/meant about Trigger (Lightweight) when you kept talmbout the scent being intolerable....

I bought the Lightweight thinking it was gone be my Summer Go-To Growth Oil and I haven't been able to use it much because of the smell.  

I'll use it, because I have 16 ounce of it, but the smell is not appealing at all.erplexed

I'm still tryna' figure out why the Regular one isn't as offensive.  I'm totally baffled and saddened by that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

Wash Day!

I'll use Pure Grapeseed with my Leave-In


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak
> 
> I see exactly what you mean/meant about Trigger (Lightweight) when you kept talmbout the scent being intolerable....
> 
> ...



Yeah, its pretty bad.  I finally got around to ordering some fragrance  oil.  Now I just have to decide which one to use.  Have you been getting good growth from using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

LaidBak

I definitely have/love the Softness and Moisture Retention. Growth, I'm doing 50-11 thangs, so that part is hard to say.

I do like the product a lot. I just wish I had known the Reg/Light (unscented) smelled different. 

I hate to use the Lightweight for HOTs because of the Price.erplexed 

I'll hafta' keep thinking on the best way to use up this bottle.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 1, 2012)

Prepooed with straight wheat germ oil.  Oh boy!  When I went to rinse it was like that stuff solidified in my hair.  It was coming off in my hand all thick and white (like when cocnut oil soldifies).  It shampooed out though, so I guess I'm good.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gonna apply my garlic oil mix(oliveoil, vatika oil, garlic) preepoo overnight then cowash on the morning


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2012)

Did a prepoo with hemp/evoo tonight


----------



## Ltown (Jun 2, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Prepooed with straight wheat germ oil.  Oh boy!  When I went to rinse it was like that stuff solidified in my hair.  It was coming off in my hand all thick and white (like when cocnut oil soldifies).  It shampooed out though, so I guess I'm good.



LaidBak, i used wgo with aloevera gel got recipe from chicoro it still soldifies and it definately not for any cowashing you need the poo.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sitting here debating what I want to do a prepoo with. I know I'm putting neem on my scalp b/c it's filthy. I think I'm going to do wheat germ in my premade Ayurveda gloss mix with more remoisturizer from Sally's. I'm going to steam for my prepoo and DC. Yep, I think that's it


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2012)

Friday did a pre poo with Njoi green tea cream,washed Hydroquench moisture poo,Jasmins Hibiscus Dc,Njoi hibiscus cream as leave-in,Njoi coconut/hibiscus pomade on scalp..on tips hydroquench white tea 5 day moisturize cream..Sealed with a little rice bran oil...

Hair is nice & soft/smells good..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 2, 2012)

Currently sitting in my garlic oil mix, after I applied it I covered it in Kenra MC to try n mask the smell (it aint working) gonna shampoo it out later then DC


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 2, 2012)

Moisturized W/ OVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2012)

Used:

It's Perfectly Natural Tea-Lightful Pomade with a little M/N.


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2012)

Rubbed Rosemary pomade-pomade shop/on my edges..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> 
> It's Perfectly Natural Tea-Lightful Pomade with a little M/N.



IDareT'sHair I really like its perfectly natural tea pomade/especially on freshly washed hair..Gives a little tingle...

*She has nice products..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2012)

Lita said:


> *I really like its perfectly natural tea pomade/especially on freshly washed hair..Gives a little tingle...*
> 
> **She has nice products..*
> 
> ...


 
I really like her stuff too Ms. Lita. 

I just hope we don't have any more Hiccups.

I really like this. I also loved the Detangle Me Detangler. And the Pre-Treatment.

I decided to save the Pumpkin & Honey Butter I got for Fall.

I can't wait to try the other Items I got:

Lemongrass & Basil Hair Creme
Tea-Lightful Quench (Spritz)
Nourish Mist (Spritz)
Coils Deep Conditioner

Looking forward to seeing what these are about.

ETA: That Tea-Lightful Pomade reminds me alot of Marie Dean's Mint & Aloe Pomade.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 3, 2012)

Did a HOT then oil rinse with Trigger yesterday.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 3, 2012)

Doing a HOT/steam with Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2012)

Massaged in a little Trigger Light and some M/N


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 3, 2012)

Did an oil rinse today and used oils in my steamed dry DC.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

Spritzed my hair with a bit of conditioner/water, sealed my strands with sunflower/grapeseed oil and sealed my ends with unpetroleum jelly.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil/sulfur mix.


----------



## Lita (Jun 3, 2012)

Pre poo with Sophia moisture balance growth milk,washed Sophia poo,Hydroquench go deep Dc,Sophia Sophro herbal detangle leave-in,Claudies isha hair cream on length..Sealed with rice bran oil....

*I really like Sophia K essential growth milk..Med lotion tex/Gave a lot of slip/worked well as a pre..It should do great as a leave-in...

*Sophai K Essentials detangle herbal leave-in/gel thin-med tex/did fine as a Detangler..I think as a leave-in it will serve well for children or fine haired ladies....Works on snags/tangles..

*Sophia Poo..Is more of a cleansing/didn't give enough moisture for me/I think if you have a lot of build-up this should work wonders..Just have a very moisturizing Dc on hand..

*Hydroquench Go Deep Dc-The tex is very thin/water cream..I think it serves better as a co-wash instead of a Dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2012)

Used a tiny bit of Grapeseed Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2012)

@Lita

Thank you for your review of the HQS "Go Deep" Maybe I'll make it a Cowasher.

I haven't tried it yet, so I really appreciate the review.


----------



## Lita (Jun 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Thank you for your review of the HQS "Go Deep" Maybe I'll make it a Cowasher.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, so I really appreciate the review.



IDareT'sHair Your Welcome..Anytime..Don't forget to give a review when you try it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with Claudie's tea spritz, M&S with coffee quinoa and enso's pomade


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 4, 2012)

I did a prepoo with the last of my Olive Wheat & Berry covered with Featherweight Trigger. I dozed off so that sat for over 2 hours. Nice.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 4, 2012)

Massaged apricot oil into my scalp last nite. Sprayed my hair with water and sealed ends with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

Wash Day!

Using Pure Grape Seed with my Leave-In.

After Drying, will massage something in?  Not sure what.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 4, 2012)

I massaged castor oil into my hairline, then sealed the length of my hair with HH Coconut Yuzu Love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

Hairveda's Red Tea Hair Butter/Creme will be available 06/08

I had a sample of this and it's wonderful.

It's not "Oily" tho' (at all).  It's wet/puddingy like.  But very good.  So, if you're doing the Coffee/Tea Challenge, you may wanna pick some up.


----------



## billyne (Jun 4, 2012)

Just washed and deep conditioned, applied jbco to my wet hair and put it 6 big twists to dry.


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 4, 2012)

Moisturized with DB transitioning creme, sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir, misted and applied my oil mix for an overnight HOT


----------



## choctaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Pre-poo with neem infused castor oil. 
Wash, condition 
Spray hair with mix of sulfur, eco custard, conditioner, castor oil, distilled water 
braid to dry


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 5, 2012)

I think I joined this, but don't know :/

But thinking of doing a hot oil w/ WGO.  Just putting some oil and hot water in a spray bottle.  Then spraying on my hair and letting it sit.  Then I'll wash it and condition it.


ETA:  Actually that sounds a bit much.  May just put some on my scalp, edges, and hair and then rub some hot water in it?  Or maybe do the hot towel thing...never done that actually.  Yea...that's what I'll do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2012)

itismehmmkay

If not, I'll add you to the next leg July 1st, but please feel free to join in.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 5, 2012)

Did an oil rinse today and every day really, seems I'm getting lazy to post


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2012)

Misted my ends with sta sof fro and sealed with an oil blend: castor oil and wheat germ oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with Trigger.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Overnight dc on dry hair with EVCO, fenugreek powder and conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 6, 2012)

This morning, I massaged some Coffee Pomade and then covered my hair with Featherweight Trigger. That's been sitting all day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 6, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with sulfur oil, moisturized with CD Tui Spritz, and then slathered my strands with HH Coconut Yuzu Love. I added castor oil to my ends, too.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 6, 2012)

oiled hair with EVCO for overnight pre-poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

Massaged in Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2012)

Using "It's Perfectly Natural" Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just covered my hair in Trigger. I'll be washing later.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 9, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur mix again today.  Also dabbed some coconut oil onto my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 9, 2012)

bajandoc86 I love your new siggy. So pretty!

SO gave me a scalp massage with coconut oil. It was heavenly. Why are scalp massages from other people so much more relaxing than giving one to yourself?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks NappyNelle! *blush*

Now when the mister gives me scalp massages - relaxing isn't the word I would use


----------



## divachyk (Jun 9, 2012)

Wash day prep - saturated hair with hemp/rice bran mixture. Sitting under heat cap for 30 mins.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pre poo/HOt/steam with the Pomade Shop's coffee pomade. That stuff is so whipped, light, and yummy I had to be careful. I was getting a bit heavy handed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2012)

Shay72

I want this! (Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade)

Will wait for a Sale.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

Checking in. I've been sealing nightly with my blend of jbco, grapeseed, avocado, and jojoba oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
I really think Brownie518 said her next sale will be July 4th and forgot she said it . I'm gonna go check the U1B1 thread.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 10, 2012)

Checking in prepooing weekly with either EVOCO, EVOO, Jojoba, Africas Best Ultimate Herbal or Vatika oil. Also sealing with grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2012)

Shay72

Thanks so much Shay! 

I just cannot pay $25.00 for 4 ounces w/o some kind of discount.

Imma be on the look-out July4.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 10, 2012)

DC'd overnight with EVOO and honey, my hair felt great this morning! Also been using my hair trigger at least bi-weekly since I've re-stocked my stash!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 11, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir, misted and applied my mix for an overnight HOT


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2012)

Sat out II trying to get right with transitioning but, I want back in!!! Let me in!!! 

Yeah, I know it's too late for this session. I'll just sub so that I don't miss out on the next.

IDareT'sHair

Don't forget a sista.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2012)

Checkin oiling with hydrartherma growth oil.


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2012)

Just washed & deep condition for 1hr30min..Rubbed HairTrigger on my scalp & sealed with Rice bran oil...Hair feels soft & full...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oil rinsed last night and as usual sealed with gleau.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2012)

Sealed the back of my hair and my ends this morning with my shea butter blend. Maybe I need to seal on damp hair. Maybe that's been my issue with sealing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Sealed the back of my hair and my ends this morning with my shea butter blend. Maybe I need to seal on damp hair. Maybe that's been my issue with sealing.



I just started sealing on damp (50-70% dry) hair and it works much better for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

NJoy

I got you Girlie!  No Worries!  Just start posting.  You ai'ite.

You know we're unstructured here.

Welcome Home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

Wash Day. I think I'll use Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil. 

After it Dries I'll use Brown Butter Beauty's Herbal Rich Hair Butter.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 12, 2012)

Haven't been checking in but its been JBCO every day!


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair The coffee pomade is awesome..I use it to pre poo.. The scent of Coffee is nice & strong..The texture is nice & very whipped..Me like..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NJoy
> 
> I got you Girlie! No Worries! Just start posting. You ai'ite.
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha!!!  I'm in!  Thanks, Lady!

Well, I guess I should say I did a castor/jojoba scalp massage last night and used WGO on my twists.  Oil rinsed this morning.

I ordered some Indian oils. Not really sure how to include them in my regi but I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

Lita said:


> *The coffee pomade is awesome.*.I use it to pre poo.. The scent of Coffee is nice & strong..The texture is nice & very whipped..Me like..Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita You, @Brownie518 @Shay72 are some Pushas' 

I can't digest $25.00 for 4 ounces of Product.

Ya'll gone hafta' work with me on that one.

I'll see what that 4th July Sale look like.


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita You, @Brownie518 @Shay72 are some Pushas'
> 
> I can't digest $25.00 for 4 ounces of Product.
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair Hopefully she has a nice discount for the 4th..You can give it a try..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oil rinsed last night....


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2012)

Oiled my edges this morning with my castor oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2012)

Lita said:


> *Hopefully she has a nice discount for the 4th..You can give it a try*..Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I definitely will.  Thanks again


----------



## choctaw (Jun 13, 2012)

oil rinses and pre-poos daily using ayurvedic infusions of EVCO or castor/almond oils


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 13, 2012)

Covered my length in Cocasta.


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 13, 2012)

I moisturized W/ ORS hair lotion and sealed W/ ORS coconut oil.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 14, 2012)

Sealed my ends with mimosa hair honey and massaged scalp with MN/Jbco mix last nite


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone do a HOT right after a relaxer. I just relaxed its drying now,  if I do a HOT tonight will it help or hurt?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 14, 2012)

^BUMP for your question. I have no idea. I thought you could add oil to your scalp, but should not wash your hair after washing out the relaxer / deep conditioner / etc.

I am working on another batch of sulfur oil. I have rosemary, horsetail, oat straw, and burdock root seeping into a jar of castor oil. Later, I will add nettle, onion and garlic powders. I will cut this mix with hempseed oil, and finally add the sulfur.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 14, 2012)

@sckri23 you could but your scalp 'may' be a little tender for warm oil (but not necessarily I'm sure lots of people grease their scalp after)...if you do you may want to consider putting aloe vera juice/gel on your scalp before. 

I steam immediately after my relaxer with conditioner and oils and I also put avg on my scalp prior to that steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2012)

Finished up "It's Perfectly Natural's" Tea-Lightful Hair Pomade.

Will pull out Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair The coffee pomade is awesome..I use it to pre poo.. The scent of Coffee is nice & strong..The texture is nice & very whipped..Me like..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



 Yes, it is awesome. I prepoo with it also and it's excellent! 



sckri23 said:


> Does anyone do a HOT right after a relaxer. I just relaxed its drying now,  if I do a HOT tonight will it help or hurt?



sckri23

I don't actually warm the oil but I'll be touching up later and I plan to put some oil on top of my DC and go under the dryer for a few then wrap it in a towel and let it sit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2012)

Brownie518 Lita

Okay! Okay! Okay!

I will be getting the Coffee Pomade from the Pomade Shop.... 

_*sucks teef*_ Ya'll make me sick.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 Lita
> 
> Okay! Okay! Okay!
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair



Girl, you know you was gon' get it anyway!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 14, 2012)

Last night --- > Pre-pooed and oil rinsed after my cowash with a mixture of hemp/rice bran. My hair seems to enjoy ceramides for pre-pooing and oil rinsing but not so much for sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, you know you was gon' get it anyway!!! *


 
Brownie518

Hush Ms. B!

I'm still tryna' wrap my mind around that $25.00 for 4 ounces...

You and Lita still wrong.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 15, 2012)

Adding sweet almond oil to my list of favorite oils, so that is now: coconut oil, rice bran oil, caster oil, and sweet almond oil. Trying the LOC method (Liquid/Oil/Cream). I've always done water then oil or water then cream but never both together since I thought it would make my hair too greasy. I've tried it once so far and my hair is super soft. I like it, interested to see how long it stays moisturize doing it this way instead of the usual.

Find this from here on Hairlista: The L.O.C Method Challenge


----------



## Lita (Jun 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair lol..Don't blame me Brownie518 blame that nice creamy coffee pomade..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2012)

Lita  Gurl....I got to blame somebody for the Madness!

I also just blamed Brownie518 for making me get another 2 16 HQS Coconut Mango Masques.  *it really was her fault*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2012)

Used Pure Grape Seed Oil tonight with my Leave-In

After my Hair is Dry I'll use some Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer and a smidgen of M/N


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  Gurl....I got to blame somebody for the Madness!
> 
> I also just blamed Brownie518 for making me get another 2 16 HQS Coconut Mango Masques.  *it really was her fault*




.....


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2012)

Moisturized with Sweet Simplicity Styler from The Pomade Shop.  This is very rich and moisturizing. I only need a tiny bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Moisturized with Sweet Simplicity Styler from The Pomade Shop.  *


 
Brownie518

Nah I want this one too......


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2012)

Sealed my ends with Shea Moisture Smoothie mixed with oils.


----------



## Lita (Jun 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  Gurl....I got to blame somebody for the Madness!
> 
> I also just blamed Brownie518 for making me get another 2 16 HQS Coconut Mango Masques.  *it really was her fault*



IDareT'sHair & Brownie518 is the Hydroquench coconut mango that good? Is the texture nice/creamy?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 15, 2012)

Just rubbed some HV Red Tea Satin Cream on my edges...Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm on scalp & Sealed my ends with Twisted Sister serum/Green Tea..

*Edges feel so soft & ends feel silky..

My spring/summer products will contain-Tea,Honey,Bananas & Bamboo...My hair & scalp thrives with these items in the Spiring/Summer..

*Camille Rose-Ajani Growth & Shine Balm/ingredients-Castor Oil,Biotin,Mango Butter,Honey,Olive oil,Tea Tree,Vit C,Natural Fragrance..

*Twisted Sista-Different Strokes Hair Serum/locks on moisture,eliminates frizz..Has Green Tea & Argan oil..etc

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair & Brownie518 is the Hydroquench coconut mango that good? Is the texture nice/creamy?
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

I really like the Coconut Mango Repairing mask.  My hair felt well-conditioned, detangled, and very smooth when I rinsed it. Just how I like it. It's moisturizing, too. 

As for the texture, it's rich and creamy. MUCH better than the Go Deep. You should try it (is that 50 still on?)


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just got in some Bhringaraj oil. Will try that on my scalp and heavy CO/OO on shaft overnight for oil rinse in the morning.



Meritamen said:


> Adding sweet almond oil to my list of favorite oils, so that is now: coconut oil, rice bran oil, caster oil, and sweet almond oil. Trying the LOC method (Liquid/Oil/Cream). I've always done water then oil or water then cream but never both together since I thought it would make my hair too greasy. I've tried it once so far and my hair is super soft. I like it, interested to see how long it stays moisturize doing it this way instead of the usual.
> 
> Find this from here on Hairlista: The L.O.C Method Challenge


 
I didn't check out the link (I can never remember my password there) but LOC sounds like Chicoro's method. At least that's where I learned to M&S like that.


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I really like the Coconut Mango Repairing mask.  My hair felt well-conditioned, detangled, and very smooth when I rinsed it. Just how I like it. It's moisturizing, too.
> 
> As for the texture, it's rich and creamy. MUCH better than the Go Deep. You should try it (is that 50 still on?)



Brownie518 Thanks..The Go Deep wasn't thick enough for me..So I'll give this a shot..Can't wait..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2012)

15% off Hair Trigger Growth Elixir $20.00+

Discount Code = *SUMMER15*

Ends 06.18


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Did she send out a newsletter or something? I should get some more...


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2012)

Pre poo Tiiva green tea cream,Dc 1hr Jessi Curl,Curk Junkie Honey Butter leave-in,BASK Java Bean Honey balm on edges,HV Red Tea satin cream on scalp,lilttle Sophia Essentials coco honey anti-frizz balm on top of hair,sealed with rice bran oil....

*I have hand in hair syndrome..lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2012)

Misted my hair with conditioner/water/Hawaiin Silky, sealed with shea butter blend, followed by sunflower/grapeseed oil. Let's see if this helps.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2012)

Brownie518

Yes, an e-mail was sent out from Trigger.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 17, 2012)

My hair is still super soft but I'm going to cowash then seal with some almond oil just because I want to give my scalp a good massage - very relaxing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2012)

Using Hair Trigger (Regular Formula) with a Smidgen of M/N


----------



## choctaw (Jun 18, 2012)

applied EVCO to hair and scalp and covered with plastic cap. will shampoo & condition


----------



## Lita (Jun 18, 2012)

Applied some Njois green tea cream on my length,HairTrigger on my scalp & sealed with Sunflower oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2012)

Will Massage in some Trigger Hair Growth Elixir.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 18, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse with my cowash shortly.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 18, 2012)

Just massaged some herb infused castor oil into my hairline. Later on, I'll finish making my full sulfur oil mix.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 18, 2012)

Heavy oiling with CO tonight.  Oil rinse tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 18, 2012)

Sealing with htn and broccoli seed butter this week.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 18, 2012)

Moisturized with IPN Marsh Aloe Transitioning Creme (love this!!!!!!!!!!) and sealed with JBCO cut with a bit of Nourish oil.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 19, 2012)

still using my oils -- apricot, avocado, grapeseed and JBCO.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 19, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use Pure Pumpkin Seed or Grapeseed Oil with my Leave-In.

Will Massage in Trigger after it dries.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse tonight  and seal with gleau.


----------



## Lita (Jun 19, 2012)

Weather alert says very hot day Wensday..Put some pumpkin honey butter & tie hair up tonight..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ It's supposed to be HOT here, also. Mid 90s on Wednesday and then 97-105 on Thursday.  I'm washing tonight and tying mine up.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 19, 2012)

Lita said:


> Weather alert says very hot day Wensday..Put some pumpkin honey butter & tie hair up tonight..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





Brownie518 said:


> ^^ It's supposed to be HOT here, also. Mid 90s on Wednesday and then 97-105 on Thursday.  I'm washing tonight and tying mine up.



Its going to be hot here too, Brownie518, good idea wash and wrap it up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2012)

Lita Brownie518 Ltown

Ditto on the Heat Alert!:heated:

Washed mine tonight and just massaged in some Hairitage Jar Of Joe.  Will tie up later but back in Wig tomorrow.

Thank God, I'm in AC all day.


----------



## Lita (Jun 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Brownie518 Ltown
> 
> Ditto on the Heat Alert!:heated:
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Your lucky to be in the AC all day I wish..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 23, 2012)

Moisturized with Qhemet BRBC and sealed with sweet almond oil. My hair smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

Used:

Hydroquench Systems Coconut Lime Oil and a dab of M/N


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 23, 2012)

Last night, I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and baggied.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 23, 2012)

Moisturized with Pomade Shop Sweet Simplicity Styler and sealing with HTN Oil. This styler smells good!!! Amaretto, I think she said it was.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 23, 2012)

Oil my scalp with Hair Trigger and baggied for bed.
ETA: baggied my whole head, that is.


----------



## Lita (Jun 23, 2012)

Spritz with Camille rose curl refresher,Camille rose moisture butter on length,a little Camille rose almond Jai twist cream on top,sealed ends with rice bran oil.. IPN on scalp..

*Sophia k essentials Gelly on edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 24, 2012)

Sealed with mimosa hair honey...trying to use it up!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 24, 2012)

oil rinse with castor/soybean oil and joico conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

I tried prepooing with EVOO and honey last night and did it overnight. It turned out pretty well. I was surprised it wasn't stickier in the morning. Definitely want to try it again but hopefully not overnight.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2012)

Using htn for sealing.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 24, 2012)

Using my oil blend in my steamed DC now and will seal with gleau.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2012)

Will Use Grapeseed Oil with my Leave-In

And use Summit Sensitive Base on my Scalp (Lightly)


----------



## jprayze (Jun 24, 2012)

Massaged Mimosa hair honey and MN in this am, sealed ends with JBCO


----------



## jprayze (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^same thing tonite except used shea butter on the ends


----------



## Lita (Jun 25, 2012)

Rubbed coffee oil on my hair..Finger combed..


Happy Hair Growin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2012)

Still Lightly 'basing' with Summit Sensitive Scalp "prepping" for tomorrow's T/U


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 25, 2012)

Used a little Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade on my scalp. Used Hairitage Soft & Creamy Macadamia butter on length and ends.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2012)

Still going strong with my oil rinses.  Sealed with gleau...almost finished my bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

Will use either Grape Seed or Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In.

May use either Vatika Frosting, HQS's Coconut Lime or Hairitage Hydration's Sprout after my Hair Dries.


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2012)

The weather has not been good to my hair (storm)..Tonight spritz with HV Hydra Silica Nourshing Mist,Applied HV Red Tea Moisturizer on length & sealed with Rice bran oil..

*Hair Feels Much Better..So soft & silky..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

@Lita

I wish we could get some Rain.

ETA:  Did you see the new 'It's Perfectly Natural' products?


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

Did an oil rinse and sealed with gleau


----------



## choctaw (Jun 26, 2012)

oiled hair and scalp with blend of homemade oils (neem/castor and amla/soybean) and covered head with plastic cap.


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I wish we could get some Rain.
> 
> ETA:  Did you see the new 'It's Perfectly Natural' products?



IDareT'sHair I will send you this rain..lol

Didn't use IPN..I just used HV Tea Products..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

Lita said:


> *Didn't use IPN..I just used HV Tea Products..*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

No, I asked if you have seen the NEW IPN Products......

Yes, please send Rain.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 26, 2012)

Last night, I did a quick scalp massage with my sulfur oil. I'm going to repeat it tonight, and concentrate on my edges.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 26, 2012)

I put a little Coffee Pomade on my scalp and a tiny bit of Marguerite's Magic on my length and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> No, I asked if you have seen the NEW IPN Products......
> 
> Yes, please send Rain.



IDareT'sHair Yes I did see them & will place my order Wensday..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2012)

Lita 

It's suppose be 99 tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 27, 2012)

massaged a little mimosa hair honey into my scalp and used to seal ends this am.  Also used my MN mix with JBCO and peppermint EO


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

Been sealing my ends with this castor/flax seed/wheat germ oil to use it up. Starting with 10 oz. Have about 4 oz left. My ends aren't loving it


----------



## choctaw (Jun 27, 2012)

oiled hair with EVCO after swim and covered with plastic cap. Will shampoo, condition, braid to dry.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just sealed QB BRBC with kemi oyl


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> It's suppose be 99 tomorrow.



IDareT'sHair How did your hair hold up in the 99 weather?

*It was very hot here too..Used some Shea moisture hibiscus cream..Spritz with HV hydra silica..sealed with more rice bran oil.my hair is loving the Hydra..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2012)

Lita

100 today.:heated:  

What the What????  *Thanks for asking*

My hair did fine.  I was in a meeting 'freezing' most of the day anyway. 

I have been using HV's Red Tea Creme under my Wig.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2012)

Used HH Soft & Creamy Macadamia with a bit of Nourish Oil to seal.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2012)

Cowashing daily and sealing my ends with castor/flax seed/wheat germ oil. Can't wait to use this oil up.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

Gonna baggy with QB BRBC and use castor oil to seal


----------



## choctaw (Jun 28, 2012)

I oiled my scalp and hair with EVCO after swim. Added a layer of Suave conditioner and covered head with a plastic cap. Will rinse out later and braid to dry.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2012)

Been oiling my hair with CO.  Gonna oil rinse in a few.


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> 100 today.:heated:
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair Glad your hair did fine..That HV Red Tea Cream is doing its job..bomb.com


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2012)

Lita  And I whole-heartedly agree about HV's Hydrasilica Spritz!


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Looks like I may have to order more HV-Red Tea & Hydra Silica to use for the rest of summer...Think I might run out..Dont want that to happen..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2012)

Lita said:


> *Looks like I may have to order more HV-Red Tea & Hydra Silica to use for the rest of summer...Think I might run out..Dont want that to happen..lol*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita I used up my 1 (and only) Hydrasilica Spritz. 

That Spritz is just the right weight and scent. Everything about it is great.

I'm using Claudie Tea Rinse/Spritz right now. 

I did manage to get 3 HV Red Tea Cremes (which was smart on my part).

I said I was going to save the other 2 for Fall.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir, misted and applied my oil mix for an overnight HOT.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 29, 2012)

Before adding my EVOCO to my hair I massaged my scalp with my scalp oil mix of Grapeseed oil, EVOO, Jojoba, JBCO, Sweet almond oil, essential Rosemary oil and vitamin e oil. I also added a sample size pack of Dr Miracles Hot Gro to this ( I like the tingle I get from it)


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 29, 2012)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair lotion and sealed W/ Mega care olive oil.


----------



## Lita (Jun 30, 2012)

Hair is holding well with HV & Rice bran..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2012)

Steamed DC included oils, did an oil rinse and sealed with gleau. Just opened a new bottle of gleau. With some in the stash still. I love having my HG items stocked


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 30, 2012)

Massaged in a little Rosemary pomade on scalp
Moisturized with HV Red Tea, sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving my coconut oil as a DC next time im gonna use the coconut butter and see how I like that plus my sister bought some essential tea tree and I added about 20 drops to my scalp oil.


----------

